# 

## Control

,               . 
    ,     .    !

----------


## stas

:

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12650
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11357
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8679

----------


## stas

...   -       :Frown: .
, ,   .

----------


## Control

*stas*      -  ?     ?

----------


## stas

*Control*, !    -  ...   -    .

   ,     ,        :Smilie: .

----------


## Control

*stas* !       ,  .

----------


## stas

*Control*,         :Wink:

----------


## Control

*stas* -  ,      .... :Wink:

----------

*Control*      e-mail advokat@inetik.ru    ,   -

----------


## Control

**      .

----------

-      ,  .   .  .  497-02-72, e-mail 12345679@e-mail.ru
     Control  . .

----------

,    ,      ,      . (095) 497-02-72

----------

.        .      .               .     !

----------


## ..

.       .

----------


## pl1

"" -,       .

----------


## stas

> 


 .

----------

:      ?    !

----------

[QUOTE=]        :       (  )?    !

----------


## 1074

. ,     :        .  .       .    :    ,        (  , ,      ..).  ,    .     :         ,  90%  ,   ,      ,       ,     .          ,     ,         .

----------


## Evgeniya

C       ,   ,   , .     .    -       ,        . ,        90%   -    .

----------


## 1074

,  ,       -  ?       3 ,  ,  1       3- ?     -    ,  90%-  ,  .        ,    .

----------


## Evgeniya

:     -  ,        .....:-))))           .    ,  .    
    ,  ,   .. ,    ,        ,      .     ?

----------


## 1074

-   .      .

----------

,           . .   90%             ,        .   
                   ,     ,  ,   ,     (,  ,  ),     ,      ,    .

----------

> ,  ,       -  ?       3 ,  ,  1       3- ?


        .   ,    .   :     ,       ,         . :    - 1 ,    - 1,5   .. ,    ,     . 

       ,        .   -          ,          ,        .

----------


## 1074

, ,  .   ,  ,                   .          ?

----------


## Evgeniya

,               . 
       ,   :       ,    . ..         .             .       ,        ,          ?        ?

----------

.        .   ,        ,             .     /.

----------

-     " ".        ,    , ,   ,         .       (     ).

----------

> ,  ,                  .


        (     ).                 .

----------


## Ivanovna

-         1  ?              ?    ?

----------

,    ,    -   .

----------

> ...    -   .


  :yes:  
 :Frown:

----------


## .

.     .     ,     /   ,  .     1:   ,     /    ,    ,     ..     :        ...  ,    ...  ,             !!! , -   ,           ! .

----------

> 1:


  ,     1?    "   "?

----------


## .

.   1   ,    ,     ( -),        ..       ,       . ,      ?      - . : 9930100, 9930170,   . ,   18000

----------


## Evgeniya

:
1.   ,
2.      ( )
3.     
4.          
5.      
6.  
7.     
8.          
    :-)   ,   /     . 
        (      ),        ,           ,   .    ..

----------


## 1074

,   ))) :Big Grin:

----------

,   .
1       ?
2.    .,      ,     " "  - ? 
      ?

  70 .
 .
   " ".

----------


## Evgeniya

2,    1.    Excel,     .

----------

15     .     ,  1    .

----------

!      07    -     ......
  -   ,         ,     ?
       86         86 (  )  26 -      .
 , !

----------

! ,     ( ..    ,  -,     ,           ?

----------

> ! ,     ( ..    ,  -,     ,           ?


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Evgeniya

2007         - .    4   .  2007     ,     .

----------

,    -.   .

----------


## lala

, ,   ,  "90%             "?

----------


## advic

> ,     1?    "   "?


 .

        8 ( /   / 1:     / 1:! /   /  )

    ,        .

----------


## advic

:

1.         ?  -               . 

2.      , . ,     (. . )?  19   86             ?    ?

3.         76 -  86? ,           ?

4.           (.)   .        (, , , )?

5.       :

5.1.  76/  86    ,
5.2.  62  98      ,    .      .  98        ?
5.3.  51  62    ,
5.4.  98  70   ,
5.5.  70  76/     ,
5.6.  70  68  ,
5.7.  70  69   ), , )
5.8.  76  51       ,
5.9.  26  76       ,

.
   .

----------


## Youlia

1.  ,                      .       .
2.    .     19-   . 19-         ,   ..  . 
3.    ,   76/   86/ .     . 
4.       . 76/   69/  68/.  - ,    (  ).      ,     .    -          . 
5.1 - 
5.2 -         , ..      ,     .         . 5.3    - 51 86/
5.4   70     ,     ,     .   76  .   86/ 76/
5.5 76/ 86/ 
5.6 76/ 68
5.7 76/ 69
5.8 76/ 76/ 76/ 51
5.9  26   ,       86.

----------


## advic

Youlia .
         ?
   1  7.7

----------


## Youlia

> ?


   2-    .

----------


## advic

1-  2-   (  , , ,    ) .   2-  "5.8.     " ?

----------


## Youlia

2010 -    
403 - . 
 -  .

----------

> 2010 -    
> 403 - . 
>  -  .


, ,        ?  ,     1-,    76- .

----------


## Youlia

,   gnivc.ru. 1    2-  ,         1- ,   .

----------


## advic

2-  .   ,   3-.    3-      -2008    nalog.ru.     .
.   .        2-.        ,    ? 

-  2-,
-            ,
-         (   30 )   1151063+  1151061.       3- .
-                     ?

2.        . 1151063         1151061.       ?

 .

----------


## Youlia

*advic*, 3-    ,       ,    ( ..     : ,   ..).  2- -    ,    . 
      / (          ).

----------


## advic

*Youlia* .
        .     ,  ()  (),   3-?       , ..  ?

----------


## Youlia

.   " "         , ..  .

----------


## Lana77

,       .  2-    2010   403,          2000      .         .        2000     .          .

----------


## Youlia

> .


 ,   2-     .     ,     .    ""     ,   2000 .      .

----------


## Lana77

.  .        2000. -  ?????

----------


## Youlia

> .        2000


 .        2000,        . 


> -  ?????


      2-.

----------


## Lana77

.   1-         2010    403,         2000.

----------


## Youlia

> 1-         2010    403,         2000.


 ,    403   ,        ,   ,     2000.      .    2010,   2000.

----------


## Lana77

.             2000

----------


## advic

Lana77  1 ?    1 ?

----------


## Lana77

1  7.7

----------


## advic

1  7.7.504.     Youlia.

----------


## advic

Lana77    1-.  .

----------


## Lana77

> Lana77    1-.  .


 !!!    !!!

 !!!  !!! :Big Grin:

----------


## anylife

,     .        2000, ..  ,    .     ,   ,    .         .  ,    - ?     ,    ,   2000,    70 ,     76 .

----------


## Youlia

> 2000, ..  ,    .


 .   2010   ,  -     403. *anylife*, , ,      :yes:

----------


## 2

.
         .      .
   .

----------


## Youlia

> .


    :
-:,
-:,
-: .

        ?   :Wink:

----------


## Lana77

!
              "  " ?    .

----------


## anylife

> .   2010   ,  -     403. *anylife*, , ,


     .....
    ,        ,         .        ,   ,      ,     ,   2,   2000,       .  2000,  .

----------


## anylife

*anylife*, , ,      :yes: [/QUOTE]
     ,    12   .     ?

----------


## Youlia

> .  2000,  .


 ?   :Wink: 

,   2000        ,   2000  "   ...",        .         . 

        .     ,           ,       , ,   .          .      , ,           .

----------


## anylife

,      .      ,     .        .  ,     .  . 
   .

----------


## Youlia

18  2008 . N 3-5-04/293@


 ,      (  )               ,    ,              ,             ,                  ,     ,                  .

----------


## anylife

,    ,  ,         2   403,    .      ,        :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> ,         2   403,    .      ,


,  210.  
3.  ,      ,   1  224  ,        ,  ,  ** ,   218 - 221  ,   ,   .

,     -   .

----------


## 2

- .

----------


## Youlia

> - .


  ,       ,  .   :Frown:   ,  ,    1.

----------


## BuhSoft

> :
> -:,
> -:,
> -: .
> 
>         ?


:.            .

----------


## BuhSoft

Youlia,

http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=pressa/31/at.php
 :        : .

----------


## Youlia

> : .


         :
1.     1-, 2-      (   ,   ),    -   2000.
2.    . 
3.                  . 
4.                  . 
5.       . 

:        .

----------


## 2

,         ?

         2 ?

----------


## Youlia

> ,         ?


      ,  .



> 2 ?


  ,                 2-   :yes:

----------


## 2

,  .

        2 ?

----------


## Youlia

> ,  .


  2010. 



> 2 ?


  ,  ,      .   ,   2000       .

----------


## Youlia

PS:     ,        ,   .       .

----------


## Youlia

:
-      -        (      ),
-         150 .   (   2009 !),
-      -     "14" (  "02"),
-            (,    ,   ),
-    -      .

----------


## 2

.    .
          ,    .   .
   ,      .    .             .
      (    )   ,           .
   ,         , ,        (   1)    .
     . 
   ,     .   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BuhSoft

> 1.     1-, 2-      (   ,   ),    -   2000.
> 2.    . 
> 3.                  . 
> 4.                  . 
> 5.       .


1.    ,    .        ,    ...?   ?    2000.  ,       ,         (       ).      .
2.    ,   .      .       .
3.  .     ,   . ,     ,     .
4.        .          . . .
5.    .      ?    ,             .



> -      -        (      ),
> -         150 .   (   2009 !),
> -      -     "14" (  "02"),
> -            (,    ,   ),
> -    -      .


  ,      .       ,     ,   .
     . .
 2,       :Smilie: .

----------


## Youlia

> 1.    ,    .        ,    ...?   ?    2000.  ,       ,         (       ).      .


   ,   2000           ,           .       ,     .  ,         ,       .   ,    .   ..      2-  1-   403.   2-                   .



> 2.    ,   .      .       .


                       ,  , ,     ,    .             .
,    ,      , ,       ,     .
       29.12.2007 N 163             ,     ( - ),    .
        0400 - 0440 . 2         ,      27.07.2004 N -3-05/443,  .
,            ,          ,    .

----------


## Youlia

> 3.  .     ,   . ,     ,     .


             .      .            . 


> 4.        .


 ,        .            ,         .    .          ,         ,               . 



> 5.    .      ?    ,             .


         .      -  ,   ,            ,         . ..  ,   ""          . ,         .         ,          .

----------


## Youlia

> ,      .       ,     ,   .


       .      ,  ,  1.  ,              ,     .         . 

 ,   -     ,      ( ),             .

----------


## anylife

,        .     , ,    ,   " "  - ,    , ,   .   " "  - .       ,  ,    ,    ,   .         .   ,  ,     . 



> .      .            .


      ,      .    ,   .

----------


## Youlia

> ,


       2000  2010,      .          ,     2010,      2010      ,         403.      " ",    ,      ,         ,    ,   .      2-,        . 

:        ,        ,       ,       ,    ,        .   :yes:

----------


## 2

,         .
   ,      .
 ! :Wow:

----------


## anylife

,   ,    ,      2000 (   ).       .    ,   .   ,   ,  ,  .     ,   .     ,    ,     .     .   -  ,    -.     .     -   .     
 :Smilie:

----------


## Youlia

> ,    .
>  !


  :Wink: 



> ,      2000 (   ).       .    ,   .


  " " -    .     , ,      2000 ,    "  ",  , ,  20%,        :yes:   -      . 


> .


      .      , ..       ( ,   ). ,         -     ,        . ,      ,    ,     .             . 

,          . ,         .         . 
  , . 242    ,         (      ).  ,           ,         ,    ,       ,     ,    (..     ). .., ,    100 ..    "",     50 .. (100     ).        ,      ,      (      ),      ,  .  ""      :
-     -    ,      .     15   ,     ,
-          (,    50 ..,     10 ..,   15 ..     5 ..    ..).

 ,        ,   ,          ,      .  ?

----------


## BuhSoft

Youlia,   .        .         ""   .    ,       ,    . 
          ,   ""    :Smilie: .

----------


## Youlia

> 


 ?    . ,      ,           .   :yes:

----------


## BuhSoft

2-.     ?      ?

----------


## Youlia

> 2-.     ?      ?


  :yes:      ,        ,     ,     .  - . 242,     .

----------


## BuhSoft

1.     ?      .  ,   ?
2.     ,   ,    ? 
3.    ,     ,    ?
4.    ,          ,       . ? 
5.   4 ,   .     (  ?)   .            ?
     .

----------


## anylife

,    ,      ,     . :    100   , 20  , 6, 4  , 10  ,   63,6.  ,          .    ,     ,      .      50 ,   10,   40.      ,     .     ,   200 ,          ,   ,    ,    76- .

     ,  .        .
:    76.81   ,      ,       ,   ..      76.....,        .

----------


## Youlia

> 1.     ?      .  ,   ?


.



> 2.     ,   ,    ?


      ,       .     ,      ,       .  



> 3.    ,     ,    ?


    - .   ,     .



> 4.    ,          ,       . ?


 , ,      . 



> 5.   4 ,   .     (  ?)   .            ?


      ,     ,   .     -       .         . 

 .   ,   -    . 242  .    ,       . ,    : ,   -               ,      ,   ,    -  ,   .   ,         . 242 (   ) -    -   ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## Youlia

> ,     ,      .


   ,          :yes: 



> ,   200 ,          ,   ,    ,    76- .


    .             ,          ,   .    (    )      ,     .   -           ,      ,   . 


> :    76.81   ,      ,       ,   ..      76.....,        .


  76 -     :yes:        .       ,         .

----------


## anylife

76 -     :yes:        .       ,         .[/QUOTE]

     ,  .         .     ?   .

----------


## Youlia

> ?   .


       ,     .    ,     -        .

----------


## BuhSoft

> ,       .     ,      ,       .


   . 223  .        .   ,   -      ...



> - .   ,     .


  .      ,     ?



> , ,      .


     .             .     ,   ,   -   .



> 


       .   ?   ,        ,     .



> ,       . ,    :


  ,     "" ,     ,          .     .    ,       ,    - " "  :Smilie: .

     .        .           .        - . 
,   ,      .        ?.    , ,   ,         ,   .
   ...

----------


## Youlia

> . 223  .        .   ,   -      ...


  " "?       ,   ,  ? ,     , ,     ,            . 



> .      ,     ?


      ,     .      .             ?


> .             .     ,   ,   -   .


   " "?       30% ,     13%     ?   :Wink:    ,          .      . 



> .   ?   ,        ,     .


,       .  100  -           :Wow:     .   69-       (  ).     69 -       ,     .          ,  :    .    ,      ,  ,  .   :     . 


> ,     "" ,     ,          .


 ,    "" .    .        . 



> ?.    , ,


   ?   ,           ?      ,    , ,    ..  ..,      ?   :Frown:

----------


## BuhSoft

> " "?       ,   ,  ? ,     , ,     ,            .


 ,       .     .   .        ,     . 



> .             ?


.



> " "?       30% ,     13%     ?


    .   .   30%       ,  13% .   ,   2-  .             .      .        ,          "",            :Smilie: .



> ,       .  100  -             .   69-       (  ).     69 -       ,     .          ,  :    .


     .   ...



> ,    ""


     ... " ,      ,      ,    ?".     " "    ""   :Smilie: .    ,     .



> ?   ,           ?


    .    .    ,      .   ,       100  ()     ,      1000 ,    ,      ,             .
    .     ,            :Smilie: .

----------


## Youlia

> ,       .     .   .        ,     .


         ?             ?   :Wink:        . 223         :yes: 



> 2.     ,   ,    ? 
> 3.    ,     ,    ?


    . .        ,        .   .  . 01.02.    100  , 20.02.     20 . : 51 86       . ,          . 28.02.         120. : 86 76/.   ,      10  (76 86),    - 5 . (76 76).        . ,  105 .   105 .    ,    15.03.   :  105 .    ,       ,   . ,  8 .     76 69.  ,     5 .      (     2008  -   ),   5 .       ,  100   -   .    28.02,     13 .     . ,      84  (    ),       .  - .



> " ,      ,      ,    ?".


  "  "?    ?   :Wink: 



> ,       100  ()     ,      1000 ,


 ,    ,     -   ,       ?   :Stick Out Tongue:      ,       ,   ,  ?     ?   :Wink:

----------


## anylife

, ,      ?     ,   .  -   ,    ,    28 ,   2     2-      .          ,     , ,      .            .

----------


## BuhSoft

> ?


    ,      .                 223.

 2  3  .     ,    .      .           ,  anylife (  )         .



> ?


    -  .    ,         ,     ,       .   ,     .     .

----------


## anylife

2010 , ,        - ?   .      ,    ,      .

----------


## Youlia

> -   ,    ,    28 ,   2     2-      .


     ,    . 242    ,    . ..      28.02   ,    02.03,       ,    .       31.03   , ..        02.03,         .        ,   ,    . 

       . 28.02    ,         ,     ,           ,          .  -,  ,             ,      -  ,   . 

          .     ,        .    ""?     ,   ?  ,      ,                  .   ,   ,              ,      ..    ?        .. ?  ,          ,    ,           ,         .

----------


## Youlia

> ,         ,     ,       .   ,     .     .


    ,      :yes:       ,   -  - .            :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> 2010 , ,        - ?   .      ,    ,      .


 ""?       .           " " -      .      ?  ,        ?

----------


## @

> -      -     "14" (  "02"),


  02  ?     "14" .    ?

----------


## Youlia

> 02  ?    "14" .    ?


   -       14,         :yes:    - ,            ,       ,    -    .     /        :yes:

----------


## Lana77

.    .  .               001          -01,       - 41.    .       ...

----------


## Youlia

> -01,      - 41


  :yes:  ...      .

----------


## Lana77

?

----------


## Youlia

:yes:

----------


## Lana77

,        ......      ....

----------


## Youlia

,     ?   :Wink:

----------


## Lana77

.....

----------


## Lana77

?

----------


## Youlia

> .....


      -,    ,   ?   :Wink:

----------


## Lana77

:
"   1 "   ""  1151050   001   ,          ,    - 01 ,    ,            ,        - 41

----------


## Youlia

-  "01"    ( )     ..  "41"    ,   ,     .    :   . ,   ,        ,           ..   ,         "14", ,     "01",    .  "41" -   , ,     . 
   .       .

----------


## Lana77

!!!   ?             - 02?

----------


## Youlia

> !!!


      ?    01       41 -  . 


> - 02?


 .

----------


## Lana77

?      ?

----------


## Youlia

,     :yes:        )))

----------


## Lana77

?    ....

----------


## Youlia

.          ,       /     .    ,        "".  ,           :yes:

----------


## Lana77



----------


## Lana77

?

----------


## Youlia

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## Lana77

.      .    9    ?

----------


## Youlia

9  ,         , ..     .         .

----------


## Lana77

.    ?

----------


## Youlia

,  1   3.

----------


## LVC

!

    :

 (    )  02  -     14   , ..   ?

 ,               ? 
          14?

----------


## Lana77

*Youlia*,        .     .        ?

----------


## olympiada

,    1151063                  ???  :Embarrassment:    2006     ,   2007 -     .  ?     ,    ?    ???    18.04.07 03-04-06-02/76 ,  ...           .

----------

,  !

      .    .   .      ,   .     .   ,   :

1)        .     ?     50 ?    86? 
2)      ?
3)     ,      ?
4)      ?
5)       ?         ?
6)  ,    ,           -?          ?

    .      .

                  .  .      :Frown:

----------


## anylife

1.   50 -76
2. 
3.  ,   
4. 
5. ,   
6.     ,    .

  ,         .    .

----------

1.      76
3.  
4.     .      .
5.        .
6.     .         .

----------

,     :
    ,      ,  /, .
     ?   ?       ?     /? 

   ,         , : .     ?       ?         ,      ?
    .

----------

,    . /    ,        .
       ,    .
     ,     ,   .    ,  .

----------


## anylife

,    "".
       .
 - ,   ,    .    -      .

----------


## er05

> ?   ?       ?     /?


    :
     .          .    ,      ,     ,   
 . http://www.audit-it.ru/articles/acco...01/164388.html

----------


## .

> ,    ""


   .    ,   . .

----------

.         ?       ,       .    ?

----------


## .

.   ,

----------

,    ,     ,     ,       ,       .
      :       .      ?

----------


## .

** ,   ?    ,       0   .
   ,   .



> .


  .         :Embarrassment:

----------

.
         (   ),         .

----------

> ** ,   ?    ,       0   .
>    ,   .
>   .


 .
      ?               .

----------

> (   ),         .


,    . . 
      .

----------


## er05

> ?

----------

> 


   .            .

----------


## er05

,  ,              ,     ,  ,    
    ,            , -   . ,           -       ,     " "          .
 ,   ,            ,

----------


## anylife

?   .
        ,    30.06    30.07. ..     ,    ( ),      76  .   ?         76-, .

----------

,   :yes:

----------


## anylife

,     ,    , .   ,     ,   .

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## er05

,         
-

----------


## er05

,        ...   ?       ?      ?-)

----------

> ,  ,              ,     ,  ,    
>     ,            , -   . ,           -       ,     " "          .
>  ,   ,            ,


   . ,   - ,   ,      ?            . -      .

----------


## Len'Ok

, , :
1.             ,  ?

----------

> , , :
> 1.             ,  ?


      76 (       )   69
     69  51

----------


## Len'Ok

,   .

----------


## Youlia

> , -   . ,           -       ,     " "          .
>  ,   ,            ,


*er05*,     ?      ,    ?   :Wink: 




> ,    30.06    30.07. ..     ,    ( ),      76  .   ?         76-, .


        ,     . ,         -      , ..      .    "",     
 :yes: 



> ,         
> -


*er05*,   ?  ,       ,         :yes: 



> ,        ...   ?       ?      ?-)


  ?             :yes:   ,     -    (    ). 

:  ,     ?   :Big Grin:

----------

> *er05*,     ?      ,    ?


.             ,        . 
       /       )
 :Smilie:

----------


## Len'Ok

> .             ,        . 
>        /       )


  ,         ,   (  ): "         ".  :Redface:  ,  ,     ,   ,      ,   ,      .         ?    ,      .

----------


## Len'Ok

.        ,    .     7     ?      : 120  250     -           ?

----------


## Lana77

!
                        ...

----------

> ?    ,      .


      ,           /            ,      .    .

----------

> .        ,    .     7     ?      : 120  250     -           ?


    .   .    .       .        . 
      ,       ,      :Confused:

----------


## Youlia

> 7     ?


     .       . 


> : 120  250


   ?  250. 120 - , 250 -     . 


> -           ?


    ""  .        ,     . 



> .   .


  .  , ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Len'Ok

> .   .    .       .        . 
>       ,       ,


,  ,  ,  ,   7. 7        ,   ,    ,    ,    ,     .  100 % -         .          .

----------


## Len'Ok

Youlia,  -   .  :Wow:

----------


## Len'Ok

Youlia,   , ,          ?               ?

----------


## Youlia

> , ,          ?


          .          .

----------


## Youlia

> ?


      6  " "?            ,  ,   .

----------


## Len'Ok

> 6  " "?            ,  ,   .


, , , .

----------

> ,  ,  ,  ,   7. 7        ,   ,    ,    ,    ,     .  100 % -         .          .


 . ) :Smilie:

----------


## Len'Ok

, !
 1 .            ,       ,   .      -      ( 1 .),     .  ?          (   -       ) -     . (      )  :Wink:

----------


## er05

1 .

----------


## Len'Ok

> 1 .


    ,      (  ),       .          ?

----------


## .

.   ,

----------


## Len'Ok

1 .,      2 .?

----------

,     , ..  ,      1 .

----------


## Len'Ok

> ,     , ..  ,      1 .


    -     ,          .    ?

----------


## Youlia

> -     ,          .    ?


*Len'Ok*,     " "?    , ,     ?   :Wink:      ? ,         ? 

,    .         .         -    .

----------


## Len'Ok

> *Len'Ok*,     " "?    , ,     ?       ? ,         ? 
> 
> ,    .         .         -    .


,         ,          !     .          ,     "  ",  ,           "" ,        .     .  ,                   ?

----------


## Len'Ok

> .   ,


      (  ),               (   ).    -    -,    ?

----------


## Youlia

> ,         ,          !     .          ,     "  ",  ,           "" ,        .     .  ,                   ?


   1 . ,  1 .   .    ,  , ,   ,     ..       . 

 .   :     ( 7),    ,   - ...      -   :yes: 

  : /  ,     ?            :yes:         ?  :Wow:

----------


## Len'Ok

> 1 . ,  1 .   .    ,  , ,   ,     ..       . 
> 
>  .   :     ( 7),    ,   - ...      -  
> 
>   : /  ,     ?                   ?


  ,  ,  ,         ,           ,    -     ,      !

----------


## Len'Ok

Youlia,        ? ,   ,      ,         !  , ,          ,  ...    , ,    !

----------


## Youlia

> ,  ,  ,         ,           ,    -     ,      !


 , ,   .        ,    ,   ,      " "    .   ,  ,    ,        .       ,    100 .     ,  ,     30 .   , ,        ...  ,  ,       .          ,       :Smilie: 

  , ,    ,  .

  ,     . ,     " ",                .

----------


## Youlia

> , ,          ,  ...    , ,    !


 -,     .    ,   13% , 8% ,   20%    (  2009 . - 24%),       ,     ... ,          .   :yes: 

 ,    ,         ,   ,     /.   :yes:  ,            /,          :yes:    !     :yes:

----------


## Len'Ok

,     !



> ,     . ,     " ",                .


        -        (    3 ,        ),   ! :Smilie:

----------


## Len'Ok

> ,    ,         ,   ,     /.   ,            /,            !


               -     ,   ?!

----------


## Youlia

> ,     !
> 
> 
>         -        (    3 ,        ),   !



    .   :   -   ,  -   (, ,  -    ,    ;    ).        ,    ( ,    ..),   .   -  ,    ,    , , , ,  . ,    ,     .      - %   .    .        + ,       .     ,           .   ()     ,         .

       ,      .    -      .            ().   ,       (  ).      ,  .

----------


## Len'Ok

*Youlia*, !

----------


## Youlia

> -     ,   ?!


 ,    ,            ,        "    ",     . ,              .            -       40,    .          : "  ,     ".  :yes:

----------


## Len'Ok

> ,    ,  **        ...


        ,   ?

----------


## Youlia

> ,   ?


     (    ) -            :yes:

----------


## Len'Ok

> (    ) -


   ,     (  ).       -       ?

----------


## DINA0420

!
     .    -      .
  :
             :
51 (50)  76/ -     
 76/  86/. -      
         ,  ,   ,     ,          .

----------

> :
> 51 (50)  76/ -


. 





> 76/  86/. -


   - .  86       ,   .

----------


## DINA0420

,    !
  ,    ,    86   (, )     -     .
   ,         
 51 (50)  86/.

86/.  86/.  -       
 86/.  76/ -     (   )
   ,       :Frown: 
   -         86,         "".

----------

> ,    !
>   ,    ,    86   (, )     -     .
>    ,         
>  51 (50)  86/.
> 
> 86/.  86/.  -       
>  86/.  76/ -     (   )
>    ,      
>    -         86,         "".


             ,    ,     .        76.09.1, 76.09.2  . .            ,      ,    ,   . 
  .

----------


## Youlia

> ,     (  ).       -       ?


     ""  .   .    ,          :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> !
>      .    -      .
>   :
>              :
> 51 (50)  76/ -     
>  76/  86/. -      
>          ,  ,   ,     ,          .


    ,          .       (  ),           76- .        : 50,51 86/ .   86/  76/   86-     .     ( ),  ,   .., ..              .    .

----------


## Youlia

> ,         
>  51 (50)  86/.
> 
> 86/.  86/.  -       
>  86/.  76/ -     (   )


 ,   . : 76/  86/  ( ),          .  .   76- ,  .      .

----------


## Youlia

> ,    ,     .        76.09.1, 76.09.2  . .            ,      ,    ,   . 
>   .


    .     .         ?  50,51  76/?

----------

> .     .         ?  50,51  76/?


.   ,   ?

----------


## Youlia

> .   ,   ?


  "/" , , ,     ,    . : "   "  "  "    .

      :     ,  ,     ?

----------

> "/" , , ,     ,    . : "   "  "  "    .
> 
>       :     ,  ,     ?


   ,      ? 
   ?

----------

> "/" , , ,     ,    . : "   "  "  "    .
> 
>       :     ,  ,     ?


    ? .        76 ,     :   ,    ,   .

----------


## Youlia

> ,      ? 
>    ?


        .     .  012 -   , 013 -  .  -   (  ) - 012.   -  012.   -  013.    013   012,   012 -  .

----------


## Youlia

> 76 ,     :   ,    ,   .


    .   76/      86/  76/.     . 

    1 7.7.       .      76/ ( 86),         .   .       76-,   76  - ,  ,     ,    ,       ..

----------

,              ,   86  .

----------

> ,              ,   86  .


    .

----------


## Youlia

> ,              ,   86  .


     ?  :Wink:

----------


## Youlia

:
" 86 " "       ,      , ,      ,    ."
   .   (  ).   86? 
 :Wink:

----------


## DINA0420

,   ,   ,   ,          .
     ,        .             .
 ,   ,       76,          (  )       86 .
  ?

----------


## Youlia

> ,        .             .


    ,         ,     ,   ,          ,     ,     .             . 

    ,       .       .

----------

,     (  ).  -  ,  - ,   .          .      -    ,          - .

----------


## Youlia

> ,     (  ).  -  ,  - ,   .          .      -    ,          - .


 ,     ,   ?  :Big Grin:  ,       ,              86.     ,       86-,     (   ). 

:          ,      ?

----------

,        .  (..   ) .       -     . ,   . 
   76 .

----------


## Youlia

**,      : "  "  ""? -,       ? 




> .  (..   )


     ". "  ". ".  -          :yes: 




> -     . ,   .


     ,       ,      . .  . ,         ,        ,    .,    .   :yes:

----------

.       ,       .   ,   86 .,     ,    (   ).

----------


## Youlia

**,      ,    . , .    . ,     .    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

,  .

----------


## LVC

*Youlia* 

  , .86      " "   . 
  ,     ,   .   ,             ,     ""       ,     .

    :          .86,      
.6    ?         .86 ?          6.          ,     ""      ?

----------


## Youlia

> Youlia 
> 
>   , .86     " "   . 
>   ,     ,   .   ,             ,     ""       ,     .


      .       ( )    .  86-   :
-     ,
-       , ,  . 
      .  76/, ,   ,        . :       .  -,      -        . 

       76/ 86/ .  86-     :     ,  -   . 




> :          .86,      
> .6    ?         .86 ?          6.          ,    ""      ?


  86-           ,    ,    .  86/      ,            :
 50, 51, 52  86/  
 86/    76/.

----------


## .

.     .  :Smilie:

----------


## DINA0420

> .     .


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

...         ...    ???..    ...    ...(((...   4 ,     ...))) :Redface:       ???)))

----------


## .

)))     ???...

----------


## .

???  :Frown:

----------


## Youlia

> ...    ...(((...


   ?   :Big Grin: 



> )))     ???...


,   ,       ,    ,      :yes:

----------


## .

> ?  
> 
> ,   ,       ,    ,


)))     ???...,      ?? :Redface:

----------

> ,    ,     .        76.09.1, 76.09.2  . .            ,      ,    ,   . 
>   .


    :

51                   86     (10000)
76.2 \          86    .  .      .    (2200)
76.1            76.2       (2200)
 86               76.1 \.  (2200)
 86               76.1 \  (7800)
  76.1\       69  (624)
  76.1\        70       (7176)
  70 \          68 \  (933)
   70                 51  (6243)
  86 ..      69, 70,  . , .   ,  .

----------


## Youlia

> )))     ???...,      ??


* .*, , ,   .         :yes:

----------


## Youlia

> 76.2 \ 86    .  .      .   (2200)
> 76.1 76.2       (2200)


** ,   ,         76.1,  76.2             ?



> 86 76.1 \.  (2200)
> 86 76.1 \  (7800)


      .        76.1,  ,      76.1       ,   :    . ,    .          ,        . , 4-  5-          . 




> 76.1\ 70 (7176)


     ?

----------


## Youlia

> 76.2 \ 86    .  .      .   (2200)


 .     86-     - ,      (..        ),      ,    86-  ,       -   . ,     6,     ,      . .

----------

> ** ,   ,         76.1,  76.2             ?
> 
>       .        76.1,  ,      76.1       ,   :    . ,    .          ,        . , 4-  5-          . 
> 
>       ?


,  76.1,76.2       .         ., .       .

----------

> .     86-     - ,      (..        ),      ,    86-  ,       -   . ,     6,     ,      . .


. 6    ,   ,     ,    , . .75"    ",    .


                                 51                 86      1800 .
                                76.2 \         86     2200 ..
                               76.1\          76.2   1800 . .
                                  86                76.1\    1800 ..
           - 76.1\.     400         . .
   ,       . 86      . 6          .
     , ()                  .

----------

> ** ,   ,         76.1,  76.2             ?
> 
>       .        76.1,  ,      76.1       ,   :    . ,    .          ,        . , 4-  5-          . 
> 
>       ?


,  76.1,76.2       .         ., .       ,         (.)          ()   .
 70 .    76.3  .

----------


## Youlia

> . 6    ,   ,     ,    , . .75"    ",    .


** ,      .     .    ,       "    ** "    "** "     ,          ,          . ,    (. 400)     " "  .            :  86   76.2 (    ).      6       . 



> , ()                 .


 ,  ,    .    :yes: .          ,   ,     .  ,    : "            ". 

   ,    ,     ,             .  ,        (, , ),     -         .      86         100%-       .

----------


## olya.ru

,              .  1151050.  ""    2  ,        .            ?

----------


## Youlia

> ""    2  ,


   "".  , : " ,   ,   "" ?",   ""  .           (    ). 




> ?


 .

----------

"" -

----------


## olya.ru

,  2   "".   ,    .

----------


## vetryli

!            ?   /  ?

----------


## Youlia

> ?






> /  ?

----------


## vetryli

!    ,                  3 ,              ,     ,       :Frown:

----------


## Youlia

125-,  5. ,            

1.            :
 ,       (),   ;
 ,         .
 ,     - ,            ,            .

    , ..     . .  ,           . 1 . 245 .  
                  . 1 . 7  N 63-. 
       ,            .

----------


## vetrylii

,     ,       ,             ?

----------


## lelik_o

-      76 -    -     
 -    76
  -         

                  -   -           -       



          76    86 =      (76  ) -      -          

  ?

----------


## Youlia

> ?


   ,      ,     .     " "        (   ),   .    -    .    ,    . 

 -  " ".

----------


## Youlia

> -      76


  76-   ? ? ,  .       76-,          -     . 



> 


    ?  ?



> -


   ?      ,      ,      .

----------


## ovetrylii

,           ?     ?

----------


## er05

> ,           ?     ?


   ?? 

 - 
  . . 1  4 . 226        ( )    -     (      ).

    ?

----------


## ovetrylii

> :
>         ,    30.06    30.07. ..     ,    ( ),      76  .   ?         76-, . 
> 
>        ,     . ,         -      , ..      .    "",


      ,       ?

----------

, .     -   ?
 :       ?

----------


## .



----------

.,    . ,    ,  -   ?

----------


## .

** ,       ,       -   ,      .

----------

,     .
,        ?     ?  
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,        ?


 .

----------

,       .         ,        ?
       ,  - ?

----------


## .

> ,        ?


  .      ,  .        .

----------

:Smilie:    ,      - ))

----------


## anylife

,    ,     ,   .   .    ,   .  ,

----------


## .

,   ?

----------


## anylife

, .
 .     .      .      ?

----------


## .

> .


   -   .

----------


## -

,    ?
  ().  1      ,     (  -     .      ,       - .   .   .     .
   :
1.           ,     ?                 (     ).
2.             ,         25  .              ,   ,   25 .     " ".

----------


## anylife

,       ,  ,     ,      .  . ..   ,  ?  ,      ,     .      ?     ,     ? .

----------


## anylife

> 1.           ,     ?                 (     ).
> 2.             ,         25  .              ,   ,   25 .     " ".


  ?   86    .      .       ,    .    .   01 - 83   .     .

----------


## -

? -    ,    .

      : , -    ;    :    -  ,    -  ,    -

----------


## anylife

:yes:

----------


## advic

> ""  .   .    ,


 
1.  ()          ?

2.      ,    ()       .       ?

3.   ()      ? 

4.            . 221  ,  25, . 7 . 25   31.05.02 63-.     ,         (, , , ,   ..)      ,   .

----------


## dalida009

1. ,    
2. ,   
3.

----------

4.     .

----------


## advic

> 1. ,


        ?  ,       .
.

----------


## advic

2010




> 14.   ,    ,        
> 
> 
> 1.   ,    2  1  5   ,                ,      .
> 3.                ,   ,       ,                .              .
> 4.     3       :
> 1)    -  ,          ;
> 2)   -  ,      ;
> 3)  ,   , -  ,      .
> ...


  ,         ,        ?

----------


## dalida009

:
	         ,     ,             24  2009   212-,     212-ǻ;
	                 (  )              ,     ,             24  2009   213-.

 01  2010     () ,         ,           ,      .    ,               Ի  167-  15.12.2001 .

     ( ,  ,    ),      ( 4 ())     ,               .                 .

               ,                         ,   ,        (   ,     ),         ,   12 .
      2010 :
   (      ):
	     ()  20 %,
	      ()  1.1 %;
	      ()  2%.
   01.01.2009    4330 .
 .
1)	  : 4330() *20%() *12 = 10392   ,  :
	 , 1967    : 14%,   7274 ,        6%,   3118        ;
	  1966    : 20 %,   10392 .       .
2)	  : 4330() *1,1%() *12 = 572   .
3)	  : 4330() *2%()  * 12 = 1039   
    : 10392+572+1039 = 12003    .

         31  2010 .               (-4 ())   ,   .

         (-4 ())    .                ,                 .

               ( ),         1   ,      .

   ,    ,               .

  ()           (  ).    ,    1  2010             (  ) .               ,      15  2005    570,    8  2008 .      ,  ,   ,      ,                 ,      .
,          (  )               Ի  15  2001   167-          .                   ,                  2  2006   197.           ,      .

          . ,   ,           (        )                             29  2006   255-,    9 , 24  2009 . 
                2010 : : 4330() *2,9%( ) *12 = 1507   .  ,  ,   ,     ,   .

----------


## anylife

,          ?   , ?     ,   .       ,       .      ?

----------


## dalida009

.

----------


## olya.ru

N 63-

 13.            ,   ,  ,        ,              ,     .
          -   .
(     20.12.2004 N 163-)
 14.                  .

    ,    (  )     .

----------


## anylife



----------


## Wellia

!
   ,        . 51 . ,   (  )       .   ,  .       (    )  .    ?     ,     ,       ?          ?

----------


## advic

> ,          ?   , ?     ,   .       ,       .      ?


          ( 2010),

----------


## olya.ru

.      (2010.),    ,     .

----------

-    :Frown: 
         ?

----------


## advic

> -   
>          ?


    01.01.10  

   ()   .
   .						
4 330,00	              					
	14,0%	6,0%	2,9%	1,1%	2,0%	26,0%
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	             606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
  	7 274,40	3 117,60	0,00	571,56	1 039,20	12 002,76

       2010 .
     5        ,    . 
    :

  39210202100061000160  10392=  6062=
  39210202110061000160  0=  4330=     67   1967
    7 274,40	  3 117,60 
 -  ,       
 39210202100081000160
 39210202110091000160
      ,    
"       ,    
1.         39210202030061000160
2.   39210202040061000160"

 ,    

1.          39210202100061000160 =      ,      ,       

2.    39210202110061000160 =      ,      ,       

        2010    ?

----------


## anylife

.          .          ..    . .      ,    .     .

----------

-  ,   .

----------


## anylife

. - .     ?    .   .

----------


## anylife

,         ,     ..  ,  "" .  ,    ?  ?    ?

----------


## .

,    ?
     2 .     ,

----------


## anylife

,

----------


## .

?         .

----------


## anylife

,      .   .?   ,         .

----------


## .

,  -?   ,         :Wink:

----------


## anylife

,   .    .  ,     .          .      ,  .

----------


## .

...      .     .  ,    ???       .

----------


## anylife

, .  ,   ..      .

----------


## kaznachei

()  ,    ,                   ?       ?       .

----------

-  .    ,  ,        .

----------


## kaznachei

> -  .    ,  ,        .


             ?

----------


## kaznachei

2009 ,    ,   ?

----------

(  ..),         ..
        ,     .

----------


## kaznachei

> (  ..),         ..
>         ,     .


!      2-      ? .. :
.| || | 
11   |  2010       | 1000 |    403      |    500.00
12   |  0000       | 0000 |    403      |    500.00
   - 1000.00
   - 0
   - 0

----------

- ,       .

----------


## kaznachei

> - ,       .


     2-  "      "

----------

,

----------


## kaznachei

> ,


.         ,      ,        0.     :Wink:

----------


## kurdik

()   .
   .						
4 330,00	              					
	14,0%	6,0%	2,9%	1,1%	2,0%	26,0%
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	             606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
	            606,20	259,80		47,63	86,60	1 000,23
  	7 274,40	3 117,60	0,00	571,56	1 039,20	12 002,76

        ?    ?

----------


## seli

, ,        2009   ,     ?

----------


## Evgeniya

.
    ,          .     ,       -          .     ,         :      ,    .    ,   -   .     ,  ,    .   ...

----------

2009        ,   1  2010,    - .

----------


## Wellia

,    -   6           2010 ?

----------


## seli

> 2009        ,   1  2010,    - .


      ?

----------

. 373  ,    ,   242-  30.10.09

----------


## seli

!

----------


## anylife

.
,   ,         ?    ?
     ,  .    ?  .
     -    .   .    ?  ,  .
    ,       ? 

  .          97 ,  ,   . ,       20,   86.  ?

----------

1.  ,     .  26 (20),   86.
2.  ,            .
3. ,      ,   .
4. .
5.    ,    .

----------


## anylife



----------


## _

!    .

----------

?

----------


## anylife

.    22 ,   31 .    86    .         20-   .      31 ,  , ,  .?

----------


## advic

:
1.    .   2009 .
2. .   2009 ,    2009 .
3.    .   2010 .
         212-  ,    ?

----------


## Len'Ok

,   2010       ,              ?            , ,   ?

----------


## LENA1000000

!    2010      (, ,  ,  -   100..   2009   ).

----------


## LENA1000000

. ,    .      2009           .   .,  -   ,     ,  .  2005    .      . ,  -  ?????  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Wellia

!
, ,  :
          .                   ?

----------



----------


## Wellia

.   :Smilie:

----------

> .    22 ,   31 .    86    .         20-   .      31 ,  , ,  .?


  ,         ?     ,    . .




> ,    .      2009           .   .,  -   ,     ,  .  2005    .      .


    ?  ?  ,    ,  .  -   2010.,     .
     .

----------

.   , ..  -   .
 :Wink: 




> ,       86-,     (   ).





> .  86-     :     ,  -   .


   1 (     )  -     .      . :Frown: 




> ,         ?     ,    . .


-     :Redface:    .

            ,      ?

  -     . :yes: 

     -      -    .      ,   ?      ?

----------


## anylife

,    .      .    ,    .    ,  . -      , -  ,  .         ,    ,  .   ,      .   ,  . ,    ,   ,         .    -  5000    ,     ,       .         ?      ,  .    ?  ,     . ,              .

----------

> ?  ,     . ,              .


   .   ,    .
     .
.     .        ,   3   .
       .    :Wow:

----------


## anylife

,       2004  2007.      ,     .      ,  .  .        ,  .

----------


## Wellia

!
  ()    2010 ? 
  ? ?       ,       ? 

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0
 ,      ( )  -   ?  :Frown:

----------

07   .       .          .   /   ,   ,  .    .      .   .     . , ,

----------

?    (

----------

?    ?

----------

.             .   .   76  (  )  86

----------

?

----------


## Wellia

!

    -?   .   :Frown: 
    ?            ?

----------

.    31.12.10.      .

----------


## Wellia

> .    31.12.10.      .



.

----------

!
, ,  :Embarrassment: 
     2008  2009 ?
     ,     (     )?

----------

....
    ,   ???
 !!!!!!  :Frown:

----------

2008-2009  :
 280000 .  - 5,3%,  - 0,8%,  - 1,9%
 600000 .  - 14840+2,7%,  - 2240+0,5%,  - 5320+0,4%
 600000 .  - 23480+2%,  - 3840 .,  - 6600 .

----------

,  !!!  :Big Grin:

----------

!
,   :Embarrassment: 
1.     ,      ,     ?
2.        ( )?
3.       ?
     ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Wellia

** 

_3.       ?
     , _ 

         ,   .  :Wink:

----------

!!!
     ,       :Frown:          (2009)    (     ),   ..   .
        ,    ?

----------

?

----------

,      ,      ?       :Embarrassment:

----------

,     ,    .     ,     .

----------

!!!!

----------


## tania_0181

,            ,   () ,      . .   .      .   (  )    ,      ,       ,   ,

----------


## Wellia

> ,            ,   () ,      . .   .      .   (  )    ,      ,       ,   ,


  - .   -?            ,       .

----------


## tania_0181

-   ..     .149 .3 / 14 ,         "   /         ",     ,     .      (..   ,      ,   ),         :     ... ?       ,        ,

----------


## Maryssia

- .   -?            ,       .    , ..     .     -  ,     .   ,    .     .

----------


## Wellia

_    -  ,     ._       , ,  ,    . ,         .   -     ?

----------


## seli

, ,    212-     .    .  2010         .     ?      ,    ,   ? -    ?

----------


## Maryssia

,       . .16 212-.       .   ,     ,        ().

----------


## seli

> ,       . .16 212-.       .   ,     ,        ().


      ,      ?

----------


## Maryssia

.        ,                    .

----------


## seli

?
  :      ?      ...    ?

----------


## Maryssia

,    ,       .    ,         ,      -    .

----------


## seli

, .      ?

----------


## Wellia

, ,              1 ?

----------


## Wellia

, ,   :
           ,     .     .      -?       ?  :EEK!:

----------


## 4

,         ,           .    .? 
50 76
76 86

----------



----------


## anylife

,      .       .    . 31    .    ,  ,  .   86-  .     .   ,    20    86    .

----------

-  .
       20,   10.   86  .
       -.

----------


## Wellia

!

    394, !  :Smilie:

----------


## Lara'S

,    ,         ,          ?
       -1 (, ..  )       ,   ?

----------

> !
> 
>     394, !


-   ,   .   - . :yes:

----------

> ,    ,         ,          ?
>        -1 (, ..  )       ,   ?


        ,     .
 :Big Grin: 

 -    -       .
   -1() -   . :Wink:

----------


## Lara'S

,       .

----------


## anylife

,       .
1.           .         , ,  ?          .
2.   ,      ,  ,  -    ,            ? C

----------

1.           -     ,     .
2.  -    ,      .     - ,    (   ),      .      -  -   .

----------


## Wellia

!
   ,   2009    .  (  )        .  .           2009 .   ,         ,    .
    :          ?
                 ?       :       ? 
  ,       ?

----------

? 


> 


.
 2008 .            , .      - .     -   ,        ?!   ,    ,   .    .

----------


## Wellia

,   .      ,       .      ?  :Wow:

----------


## kazta396

, !
            .    / . 
          ? 
          ,  - ,  "" ?      ?

----------


## Maryssia

!      ,  .

----------

(     ),           ( ).

----------


## kazta396

!       ,      .

----------


## kazta396

!        .    , , !!!
.

----------


## seli

> ,     .
> 
> 
>  -    -       .
>    -1() -   .


       ?????     -,   ????

----------

.    ,  212-,      .        -1,     ?

----------


## Wellia

,    . ,     .      :  ,  ,   10         (      ,    ?)        ,    ,      ,       ?   :Frown:

----------


## seli

414   ?

----------


## 4

> ?????     -,   ????


  ,  1 , -2,       :Smilie:

----------


## 4

> .    ,  212-,      .        -1,     ?


-1     ,     ,    -    .    2-  ,        . :Smilie:

----------


## 4

-    ,   .?   13%?       ,            . ,    ,     76.05... :Hmm:

----------

?       ? 
   .   ,  .

----------


## seli

> ,  1 , -2,


 :Smilie:

----------


## LENA1000000

,    (  )-       (, )???     2,      ?

----------

.   - 2000. 
 - 20%,  - 1,1%,  - 2% -     
 - 2,9% -     .     - 0,2% -   .

----------


## Irrren

,        ,       ,  ,   .

----------


## seli

?

----------


## Wellia

> ,        ,       ,  ,   .


  :Smilie:

----------


## anylife

,     .   ,      .,  ,    , ..            .  ?

----------


## anylife

,      .     .  ,   .   ,  ,          . ,   .

----------


## Evgeniya

()  ,  , , ,        .

----------

! , , ( ),               , ,          ?

----------


## olga210271

.    .     (  )    ,   .    .   ,      ,      (   3 ),   ,     , ..    .             ?

----------


## anylife

,       . 

 ,    ,                 .
       .     ,    ?

----------


## anylife

> ! , , ( ),               , ,          ?


  .
  13    212-    -   ,                              ,    .          ,       ,     ,         ,   2  12    212-,   12 .
    1  14    212-                 ,      .
 1  16    212- ,     ,         ()       14    212-.
           ()   31    ,      8  16    212-.
  , ,      ,                   ,      .
 ,      212-  ,   :
-  6  244    ,              ,   ,   ,    ( ,  ,  );
-     5  28    15.12.2001  167-        ( -    15.12.2001  167-),   -           ,       .

----------

> .


  .        . 
         .          "",  .  ,        .

 ,           (.7 .16  212-).              12- ()     .         15-     .

----------


## dalida009

:            ,      ,                24.07.2009 N 212- "       ,     ,           ".       ,   ( 2010 .)                      ,    ,            . 1 . 226   .     2010 .     ?

:    . 2 . 1 . 5    24.07.2009 N 212- "       .     ,           " ( - N 212-)     .
 . 1 . 14  N 212-   ,   . 2 . 1 . 5  N 212-,               ,      .
 13  N 212- ,           ,       ,     ,         ,   12 .      01.01.2009  4330 .   (. 1    19.06.2000 N 82- "    ").
 1 . 16  N 212- ,     ,        ,   . 2 . 1 . 5  N 212- (),       . 14  N 212-.
  . 2 . 16  N 212-      (..   )     31    ,     . 8 . 16  N 212-.
     N 212- ,  ,      ,                  ,      .
  ,   N 212-   ,               .  ,  N 212-   ,        N 212-.
, :
1)	. 5 . 28    15.12.2001 N 167- "      " ( .  2010 .)  ,            ,       .



   . 26 . 27    24.07.2009 N 213- "                (  )         "       ,     ,           "  . 28   N 167-    ,           2010 .,  ;
2) . 6 . 244    ( .  2010 .)  ,            ,     .
   01.01.2010 . 24   (   . 244)    - . 2 . 24   N 213-.
  :  ,         ,     ,      (. 1 . 226  ),    ,                 N 212-.
    2010 .                .         .


29.06.2010	..

----------

! --!!! -    ,    .     20 .

----------

> ! , , ( ),               , ,          ?


!
      "   1/12       ..."    76 .  "  "      ,        .    2 ,      .      ,  .

----------


## Maryssia

.           ,  86     -  ,    ?

----------

> .           ,  86     -  ,    ?


.

----------


## Maryssia

!

----------


## MikluhoJ

.    ,    .       . ,    :Frown:

----------


## Wellia

!

         -      ?

----------

,    .   ,  .
     212-, .. .  ,  ,  .  -  .

----------


## ovetrylii

,   ,   2010.        ,     .

----------


## .



----------


## ovetrylii



----------

,    :Redface: 
            ?

----------


## Lara'S

.    ,    76,79  86?

----------


## anylife

> ,   
>             ?


 ,   ,   ,    ,   ,     .    ,  .

----------



----------

> ,    76,79  86?


  76,   86,  ,      . .   79?

----------

> 


    ?
 ?               ?    .

----------

> .    ,    76,79  86?


          .         . 76,      -  86-.

----------


## Wellia

,   .  ,    1966 .    : 30%  . , 70% -    .   :Frown:

----------


## Wellia

-   . ,   167-.

----------


## Lara'S

> 76,   86,  ,      . .   79?


 79 , ..   ,   ,   ,    79.

----------


## Lara'S

,   2010 .               ,    .  -              , ..     ?

----------


## Lara'S

:Embarrassment:   :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

.  .3 .33 - 167-

----------


## pampina

!!! -2  ,   ,   ?  (((

----------


## .

*pampina*,   !   .  
   ,     (    )

----------


## pampina

> *pampina*,   !   .  
>    ,     (    )


  ,    ..    .     ?

----------



----------

> ,    ..    .     ?


-, ,         . ,  ,          .

----------


## pampina

> -, ,         . ,  ,          .


     ?        :Frown:

----------

74.11 "   "

----------


## pampina

[QUOTE=;53104820]74.11 "   "[/QUO

----------


## seli

,   .
  :               ,         ?       ,   ,   ,     ,      :Redface: .
*.*   ,  ,         "  ..."          ? :Redface:          2010 .
   ,

----------


## .



----------


## seli

, ...         !!! 
,    ,   !      ,        ?

----------


## Shhlonik

!     ...       ? 91?

----------

26,    86.

----------


## Shhlonik

> 26,    86.


    ?

----------



----------


## seli

> 26,    86.


  91-   ?

----------

> 91-   ?


 ,  ,  .    91-  86-,     "" .

----------

> !     ...       ? 91?


        31  2000 . N 94       -        ( .     07.05.2003 N 38,  18.09.2006 N 115,  08.11.2010 N 142) (    31.10.2000 N 94 "      -       ")
   91 "   "      :.
,    ,   , -      :

          91-2  51 

   ,  ,        86     91.2

  ""         2008

----------


## seli

-  91- ,     ?    ""  26-   **   91-,   -   86?

----------

.
   91 .

----------


## seli

,    91-,       . ,       :Embarrassment:

----------

> .
>    91 .


  - .    ,    " ".    86 91  ,    ,  ,  .  ,     ,  ,         .  ,      -   .  ,      91,   , ,     .

----------

.        !    ,   /c. :
1. 51 86 -    . . .   /c  .
2. 86 70 -   .      - 76.   76,    ,       .
3. 70  68.1 -    
4.      .   ,      .   .
5. 70  51 -  
    /c ,     ?
6. 68.1 51[/I] -    /  
7. 26 51 - .   . 
8. 26 76 -   
9. 26 68.2 -    .    ?     .   ?    ,         ?
10. 76 51 -    
11. 68.2 51 -   /c
12. 86 26 -    ( )

   :
1.     ?
2.      ?   ,  ?

----------

9.      ?

----------

> 9.      ?


    ,          .
   .

1.*         ,      ()     .*
2.       ?

----------

> ,          .
>    .
> 
> 1.*         ,      ()     .*
> 2.       ?


1.    . " ".  ?  ,  ,  ?  ,  ,    .     .    ?   ?      .     .        ,  ,     .
  ,         -   .
2.  :
60/. 51
20(26)  60/.

----------


## Niniko

!    ....
1.            (      )
2            . 
3   2        ,   .
... :Confused:

----------


## Niniko

,   ,   ,  ,   - ....

----------

, , 
1.          ,     .             ()      ?
2.         400 .       ?
3.        02.07.10 N 66      2011?

----------

> !    ....
> 1.            (      )
> 2            . 
> 3   2        ,   .
> ...


1.  .      . ,       .  ,         .     ,        ,    . ..         .
2. .    "   51- ".
3.       ,    .      .     (     ) ,           2-.

----------

> , , 
> 1.          ,     .             ()      ?
> 2.         400 .       ?
> 3.        02.07.10 N 66      2011?


1. ,  . ..    :    ,       /   .
2. , , ,  ,  .
3.   .  ,     2011 . ..      .     .     ,          , ..     1- . 2011.

----------


## Niniko

,    ,     .  , - ,   .2010.  70..,            (       
            ;
  ,     ).      ,    70.. -.     ..,       ....,         ,    ...  3??? 
  ....  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 1.    . " ".  ?  ,  ,  ? * ,  ,    .*     .    ?   ?      .     .        ,  ,     .
>   , *        -   .*


         ,   .      -  ?             .,  .

[/QUOTE]2.  :
60/. 51
20(26)  60/.[/QUOTE]
      :      ,  .           .

----------

> ,   .      -  ?             .,  .


2.  :
60/. 51
20(26)  60/.[/QUOTE]
      :      ,  .           .[/QUOTE]

 !            ,     .
    ,    ,      . ,   ,      ,     , ..         .      ""  ,     . 
     , ,    ,      .     ,      ,   .
, ,      .

----------

> ,    ,     .  , - ,   .2010.  70..,            (       
>             ;
>   ,     ).      ,    70.. -.     ..,       ....,         ,    ...  3??? 
>   ....


-   .       ?            .     ""   , ..        .    70 . ,       .  ,  ,   .  ,     3-   !           ? ?

----------

**,   .     .

----------


## anylife

.         -  ,   , ..      .     ,    .    ,   /   ,     .  ,      . .. , ,    .   ,  ,        "   ".      ?

----------


## LENA1000000

,    .       ?   2010 .     ( )  ????   ,   :Wow:

----------


## dalida009

-2     1   .      .    .

----------


## LENA1000000

?      (, ).     -   ?????  :Wink:

----------


## dalida009

..  :-6-2,-6-1,6-3  6-2.  . 
 :    ,,,,.   ,

----------


## Maryssia

..  :-6-2,-6-1,6-3  6-2.  . 

,   ?

----------


## Maryssia

> ..  :-6-2,-6-1,6-3  6-2.  .


,   ?

----------


## LVC

*dalida009* 

 ,  :    ..  :-6-2,-6-1,6-3  6-2.  .

   2010 .        ?

     ,         , ..  ,  , .

  ?

----------


## dalida009

,       .  .      ,    ...

----------


## lala

> ..  :-6-2,-6-1,6-3  6-2.  . 
>  :    ,,,,.   ,


     , ?

    ? ,  ...    ?

----------


## dalida009

, 2  6 ,  1-      (   ,      ).   ..    -.

----------


## Niniko

,    . ,  ,     ,     .    ,     (     )   ...  -  ,   ???? :Help!:

----------


## klb36

.  .(    )     13%.

----------


## Niniko

.   :yes:

----------


## Lana77

.

----------


## lala

> , 2  6 ,  1-      (   ,      ).   ..    -.


   -     ?     - ,  -        .      /   ... :Redface:

----------


## Wellia

:    (     212 )   2011       ?   :    .      ,        -    2011 ?  :Dezl:

----------


## LENA1000000

07   :
1.    ,  
2.      23 .,   247 ..,  258 ..    12 ..      ,

----------


## LENA1000000

01.01.2011  %      ?    ?????????

----------

> 


 74.11

----------

2    .
      ,        .
  ,   !

----------

> 


:
 - 3,1%
 - 2%
 - 20% ( 26%)
 - 6%  ( 0)
  (  ):
 -  2,9%
   -  0,2%

----------

> 07


. 3 - 23 000+247 000
. 4 - 258 000
. 6 - 12 000

----------


## lala

, .

----------


## LENA1000000

.  :  07 .      ,        :Frown:

----------

,    ,    .

----------


## LENA1000000

,       ,     ,        ?

----------

> ,       ,     ,        ?


,   -    :yes:

----------


## Wellia

> :
>  - 3,1%
>  - 2%
>  - 20% ( 26%)
>  - 6%  ( 0)
>   (  ):
>  -  2,9%
>    -  0,2%


 .  :yes:

----------


## LENA1000000

> ,    ,    .


        .    ?     07 -?

----------

> ?


   ,         . .
   ,    .

----------


## Wellia

> 74.11


    ? ,  ?

----------

> ? ,  ?


       .

----------


## ovetrylii

[QUOTE=;53155433]:
 - 3,1%
 - 2%
 - 20% ( 26%)
 - 6%  ( 0)
  (  ):
 -  2,9%
   -  0,2%

      ?      - "           ,   ,   .       (. 3  4 . 7   212-):"

----------

. 12-14  212

----------


## kazta396

2010           . , ,         4 "  . . "?
1.    .
2.    .        31.12.2010.   (    14).
3.    .        31.12.2010.   (    10).
4.     .    (    24).
5.      188,  .  195,     383,   24.
6.        359.     4      24.

----------


## seli

.      :
1.    ,     "   "  "      ""   ...".      .         ?     ?
2.      ,         "  "  "        "  "?

----------


## Wellia

> .      :
> 1.    ,     "   "  "      ""   ...".      .         ?     ?
> 2.      ,         "  "  "        "  "?


   ,     ( ,     ).
    ,    . (,  )

----------


## seli

> ,     ( ,     ).
>     ,    . (,  )


,       ()?
  ()    ???   ?   ?

----------


## Wellia

> ,       ()?
>   ()    ???   ?   ?


       -       .      .

  - ,   .

----------


## seli

,      ? ,

----------


## Wellia

> ,      ? ,


       -      -       - -  .

----------


## seli

?  ?  ?

----------


## Wellia

.

----------


## seli

. ,   ?  -  ?     ,   - -...  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Asyaaa

!1. ,              , ..           ,            ???? 2.     ? 3.       ( )   ? 4.  ?  .

----------


## Tatusi

!     "     "  ?    .  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## LENA1000000

!     3, 4, 5.     ,  ?    ,      ,    ,     ,       86 .  - . :Wow:

----------


## Qumo

.   .   :
          .
 51   26    
 26   86

----------


## Qumo

1 .   2     .      .              .         ,    ..

----------


## Qumo

> !1. ,              , ..           ,            ???? 2.     ? 3.       ( )   ? 4.  ?  .


         76 .  50   76.        ,         . 
      .  ,             .

----------

> .   .   :
>           .
>  51   26    
>  26   86


   ,     ?  ,     ,      86- . ( ,     26.  -  )
    ,    .  2   ,     ,  .
     1, 2 , , 6.

----------

!
    -2 :Smilie: .
       .
2010 -  ,
403 -    
607 - ???   
           .?
   403?

----------


## Wellia

> !
>     -2.
>        .
> 2010 -  ,
> 403 -    
> 607 - ???   
>            .?
>    403?


,        3       2     ?

----------

> ,        3       2     ?


    3-?   ?

----------

> 607 - ???   
>            .?
>    403?


   ... :Wow:  607 -  ...
!!!          ?
 ,    . :Love:

----------


## Wellia

> 3-?   ?


  3 .      .   :       2 ,     ?

----------

2-  ,       . . 3-   "  ...  "

----------


## Wellia

> 2-  ,       . . 3-   "  ...  "


.  :yes: 
            -   ?

----------


## Qumo

> ... 607 -  ...
> !!!          ?
>  ,    .


   .  :yes:  

,    -2,         ,      .                    .

----------


## Qumo



----------


## Qumo

> ,     ?  ,     ,      86- . ( ,     26.  -  )
>     ,    .  2   ,     ,  .
>      1, 2 , , 6.


                91.1          ,   .

----------

> -


  :yes:

----------


## Wellia

> 


.  :Smilie:

----------

> 91.1          ,   .


,  .           .    (,      ),          .

----------

> 


    5 ,    , ,       :Redface:

----------


## Lara'S

, .    ,       .           ,          ,        .        ,    ,         .      :
1.          2            ,         ,        ?
2.        ,  7 " "     ,      ,   - ?

----------


## Lara'S

7,  ,            ,   240,  ,    2 ,            ?  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

> ,    2 ,            ?


    ,    -      . :yes:

----------


## Lara'S

..     ,               ,   .     ,      .  ,               .       3    -  ?

----------

2-

----------


## Wellia

> ..     ,               ,   .     ,      .  ,               .       3    -  ?



     -   2   .

----------


## Qumo

> ..     ,               ,   .     ,      .  ,               .       3    -  ?


          ., ..                .

----------


## Qumo

> 5 ,    , ,


 2010      . 2 236 .   2010 .      .      .226  .          ,     .

----------


## Qumo

> 5 ,    , ,


        ?

----------


## anylife

, ,        ?    .     .

----------

226 ,     ?
       (. 221). 
             .  ,    ?

----------


## anylife

.   ,   .  -     ,   . ,     , ,    -,     ,   -,    .
1.         
2.

----------


## anylife

.
     .
   ,     ,     . ..    , ,  . ,       ,     ,       .

----------


## Wellia

> .
>      .
>    ,     ,     . ..    , ,  . ,       ,     ,       .


,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## anylife

,   ,  .     ?

----------


## Qumo

Anylife   ?       ,       ,    ..
        ,     ,  ,    .

----------

[QUOTE=Qumo;53193222]
" . ", 2010, N 17-18

:   ,   . ,  / ,    N 1  N 2,     ()?

:
  . 


 22  2010 . N 16-15/065028@

 . 13   21.11.1996 N 129- " . " ,         .  .  . .
/ ,    / ,   /  ()    ,   /           (, ),  :
)  ;
)     ;
)   ,   ;
)   ....;
)  .....
 ,    . 4 . 1 . 23               / (),         .
  /           05.05.2008 N 54 ( - ). ,  . 1.1  ,    /           ( 01),  1.1 . 1,  02   N N 1  2   02.
,           ,     /,     ( 01),  02      -,     ,   . . 1  2 . 251  ,  07.     . 1.2 .



 ..  
1 
..
22.06.2010

----------

> ... 607 -  ...
> !!!          ?
>  ,    .


 


 12  2010 . N 03-04-05/3-613

   -                ,    ,          . 34.2     ( - )  .
   . 1 . 221  ,   ,            ,  . 227 ,                ,     .
  ,     ,     . 1 . 226   ,     ,   ,  . 1 . 221   .
 , ,     ,     ,    ,          13 ,       ,    ,              ,     ,           .



 - 
..
12.10.2010

----------


## Qumo

.

    ,         ...    ..!!!!
      .  ,   240 . ,       260 . .      ,   ? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lara'S

.  :yes: 
 :
1.      2  - 2010 ?
2.   07     ,          (   , ..     )    ( 240)          ?

----------


## Lara'S

[QUOTE=;53205820][QUOTE=Qumo;53193222]
" . ", 2010, N 17-18

)   ,   ;-       .   ?

)   ....;-       ?

)  .....-         ?

----------


## Qumo

22  2003 . N 67


       "  "  4/99,        6  1999 . N 43 .........




4.              ( N 3),      ( N 4),     ( N 5)    .


                    .

----------


## Qumo

:Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:   .       .

----------

- +, 69 ,70 , 86, 76, 10 - ,  - - .

----------


## Qumo

> - +, 69 ,70 , 86, 76, 10 - ,  - - .


       10 .?    . ,   ?            (    ).   /   /       .            22  2010 . N 16-15/065028@
 . 13   21.11.1996 N 129- " . " ,         .  .  . .
/ , *   / ,   /  ()    ,   /           (, )*,  :

----------


## Qumo

.          .  .        ?    ,      .

----------

> 12  2010 . N 03-04-05/3-613


   . ( ,     .) ,    ,    ,   ,          .

----------


## seli

,  ,     .   .: 51(50) 86  51(50) 62?

----------

> . ( ,     .) ,    ,    ,   ,          .


.  ? :Redface: 
   ,       ?
     -11 ...

----------


## seli

-2  . .

----------

> -2  . .


.  6-2   6-1?  2.
 -2 -  ?

----------


## seli

6-1,  6-3   6-2,     
  ,

----------


## seli

,      ?       ( )  ?

----------


## Niniko

!  -        ,       . :2:  !!!

----------


## Anuta1974

> ,  ,     .   .: 51(50) 86  51(50) 62?


    76.5.   62 -    ,    .   
76,5 - 86  -       ..  
 50 (51) - 76.5  -     

 .     :Smilie:       7 -       .
       26 
.. 26 - 60 (, , ,       ,   .   )
26- 71  , 
     .
86 -26   
        .


           -    .     .   .         .

----------


## seli

*Anuta1974*   ,  ,      :    62 .      ,    :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 



> -    .     .   .         .


    .    2010      .   2010   ,    2011    .  ?

----------


## Anuta1974

seli -    -     .              62.          -   ...      .      .
   -      76.5.        62.

     76.5    . . ..              .    76.5    .   31.12.2010 .    62  76.5 

          . -.-.

             .         .        ... .  -

----------


## Qumo

[QUOTE=seli;53215498]*Anuta1974*   ,  ,      :    62 .      ,    :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 


    .    2010      .   2010   ,    2011    .  ?[/QUOT

         .    .          .    63-         Ի    .          227.  ,           ** ,...,   , ,      ,       ** .     .       .
,        ,     "   ",      . ,         .      . 5 . 1 . 7,   . 2 . 7 . 25   63-       . ..       .      .

----------


## seli

*Qumo*, ,       :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: .         ?

*Anuta1974*     !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:       .       ,           62     .   ,        .  :Frown:    ,   ,     2010 :            ,   ,    !!!

----------

*Anuta1974*      ,           62     .   ,        .  :Frown:    ,   ,     2010 :            ,   ,    !!![/QUOTE]

     .  . , ,    62-     .          76, ..    ,   .
     . .   ,        .

----------


## seli

> , ,    62-     .          76, ..    ,   .
>      . .   ,        .


..     .   62- ?     86?

       ? :Smilie:

----------

> ..     .   62- ?     86?
> 
>        ?


 86-  "" .     .
         , ,         N .   . ,  ,             ,   ..        ,          .

----------


## seli

> 86-  "" .     .


..       62?

----------

,      .
    (    -)
 50(51) /  76 (   )  
 76 /  76  ( )   -     
 76  /  79 -    
 76  / 86 -         ---
 76  /  68.1-   (     - -  ,  ) 
 76  /  76  ( )- 1/12          - 
 20 ( 26-     -   20    )  /  60,71,68.1,69, 70...
 91.2/ 51  
     86/  20,91.2,68.2 (  -)
        - (  )

----------


## seli

> ,      .


      ,      ))))
    (   )   :



> - (  )

----------


## Qumo

[QUOTE=seli;53218647]*Qumo*, ,       :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: .         

Seli          . (   24  2009  N 212-        ...  2. . 13          ,       ,     ,         ,   2  12   ,   12 .(. 13,    24.07.2009 N 212- (.  28.12.2010) "       ,     ,           " (    17.07.2009)))

         2011 . :
   (4330 . x 26% x 12)    1966 . , 
 .(4330 . x 20% x 12)    1966 .  ,  
 .(4330 . x 6% x 12)    1966 .  , 

  -  (4330 x 3,1% x 12),

   - (4330 x 2% x 12).

----------

> ,      ))))
>     (   )   :


   86   ( ,    -     /:   )       240 " -";
   86   ( ,   )        620" -" -    625 " "

   ,     ,   ,          "".

  " "   86      480 " "

----------


## seli

> " "   86      480 " "


.   ,       

*Qumo*  :Redface: .   ,      -  ? :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## Qumo

*Qumo*  :Redface: .   ,      -  ? :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface: [/QUOTE]

       ,               . 7 . 25   .

        :
       ,         () ;   ;  ; ,     

      .         ,     .

----------


## seli

.      )))

----------

> 86   ( ,    -     /:   )       240 " -";


  ,    86     ,  , ,  .

----------

> ,    86     ,  , ,  .


   ""  (      -    ).   ? ,  .    .     -    .

----------


## Qumo

86 .    .       ,   .     9-11 .  


 11             86-                     ,    ,    .  86/      ,            :
 50, 51, 52  86/  
 86/    76/.


 9        .     86-     - ,      (..        ),      ,    86-  ,       -   . ,     6,     ,      . .

----------


## Qumo

> .      )))


Seli      .      . ,   (  5000)                   ,      .    ?      /     . .      ,      ,            ,       ( , )    .      . 

  ,     ..

----------


## seli

,       ,    :
1.     , ..    "      "      ,  .
2.       -     , ,    .   (     ).
3.        31.12.2011.    ,     ,   .
4.     ,  ( ) ,           ,  ( )        .
    -   ,  .

----------

> Seli      .      . ,   (  5000)                   ,      .
>   ,     ..


-   2010.     ,    ,              .      . -   ,   .                 .     :      3-4     ,    , ,      31.12.2010.   4 ,    .  , ,    ? ! .
      ,  ( - )   . ..,     -,    ,        .
  ?

----------


## seli

.

   ,     :         ,            .   ,        .

----------


## Val-77

.              2010 .       ,  .        ,     ,    ., -2, ,      ,   ,  .        ,      ?    ?

----------

> ,      ?    ?


 .       07 (   ,  ,   ,    02  ).      7. (   ,            -    .         7,   ).        ,     ,   100%- .  1-   ,    .

----------


## Val-77

.    -   .  ?     :Smilie: .

----------


## Anuta1974

.
    .     91.2 -    ,     91    ? 
            . .       86   -     .

----------


## Qumo

> .    -   .  ?    .


       "    " -63  31.05.2002,   .           ,       .   ,  ,   ...     . :Smilie:

----------

> . .       86   -     .


      : 86  83     (..     08- ).   :
01  01;   91  01;  83  86;       001 -  .
 - .

----------

,   :Dezl: 
   .      3630=.
550 .      -     . ..
  3080= -     ,           ?

----------


## Anuta1974

.
    . ().         ,        ..          .          ?                  -      ?        ?   26?        ?

    !    .

----------

,   ,        .    .         76 .  76 ( ...)/ 76 ( )  60.
 ,     ...

----------

> .
>     . (). 
>     !    .


  ,       ,  ,     .     ,   ,        ,   - "".         -,     ,   ,         .
  .

----------


## Anuta1974

. 
          .

----------


## seli

. , ,       :         .,    ( /)     - ".       ...  (   ..,       ..)".
     ?    .    ,  .

----------


## Anuta1974

,      ,               .                   ..         .
     .     .     .
  . 
     26 . 
      .
  .       .       .     .
  26 - 71      
    86 - 76,5   -   
  86- 76,5  -     . .

----------


## seli

, .         ( 50 ???)

----------


## Anuta1974

, ..     .       
76.5   - 86  -    .    .
51 (50) -76,5  -  .

71()  - 51  -   .  1  ....

----------


## seli

> 71()  - 51  -   .  1  ....


  :Frown:

----------

> ,  
>    .      3630=.
> 550 .      -     . ..
>   3080= -     ,           ?


,      ... :Redface:

----------

,            10 ,    ,         0,2%,     86   ,      ,         . ,

----------

> 


     ?     .      .
    ?    ?

----------


## Anuta1974

,            .   . 
        -     ,      .        1   2010    ..
       ()                               . 
       0,2%  ?    !!!!

----------


## Anuta1974

!
       .
   3-           ,     ,    .  - 3900.
   60.

      .
60,1  -  91,2   -   .     
91,2 -  86  -            2007 ?... 

  ?      :Frown:

----------

, .         , ,  ,

----------


## seli

**,    - ,  ,        )))).      ,  : "       ".   ,   ,  ,  .
  ,    ,    .   (   )       :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

,

----------

> 


   ,    ?   . - 550 .,   ?

----------

> .
> 60,1  -  91,2   -   .     
> 91,2 -  86  -            2007 ?... 
> 
>   ?


    2011?

----------


## seli

> ,    ?   . - 550 .,   ?


**,      .  580 .     ?   (...)  ?  ?

----------

> **,      .  580 .     ?   (...)  ?  ?


. :yes: 
  .    ?
       550+3080.    ?
550 -  .  3080-   ?

----------


## seli

,   .    ,    .

----------

:Love:

----------


## Niniko

,    ,      :   ,      , ..     ,    -   ,   :Confused: ,      ,    ... 
 PS: , ,   ,      ...

----------

> ,


  -    .
      ,  ,          .     ,   .         ,     -  .
   ,     ...

----------


## seli

))))    ,   ...    ,   ,       .       ....

----------


## Wellia

> .
>   .    ?
>        550+3080.    ?
> 550 -  .  3080-   ?


    . -   2  ,     4  (      ).

----------


## Anuta1974

86??
     (      1 )      1   . , ,      26      86  .
      ?
     .   97 -        .
   ?

----------

> ,


 ?  ,     ?  ,        ?

----------


## Anuta1974

,    26  -   .     1,5 .            .        25   .
         ,     .  42 . 
     .  26 ,    .            .     ,         .

 :Frown:

----------

..    ?

----------


## Anuta1974

.      ,   ,    .     .    (    )        . 
      .      86   ?

----------

86  76. 
       86 (   ?)?  - ,    .

----------


## Anuta1974

..        . 
       ,   "" ?
        ?    2009   .  ,    ... 
 ?

----------

. 
 ?  ,  , ?

----------


## Anuta1974

.     .   0 .  . 

  .

----------


## anylife

,    ,    . ..    ,  ,  ,    ?

----------


## seli

. , ,      ,   ?       ?   - ?

----------


## Moncher

-      ????

----------

.

----------

> ,    ,    . ..    ,  ,  ,    ?


.      ,     .

----------


## seli

> .      ,     .


  ?..

----------


## Moncher

?

----------


## Wellia

> ?


  ?

----------


## Moncher

,       +  ???    ,    .

----------


## Moncher

,      ,   ?      ,     ?       ?            ???     ?

----------

1        ,    76.06  86.2   76.06  90.01.1

----------


## 2

, 1  :Smilie: -          2011 ( )?

----------


## Wellia

> , 1 -          2011 ( )?


 .      :Smilie:

----------


## 2

:Wink:      ,       !   -  ?

----------


## Moncher

> ,    (  )-       (, )???     2,      ?


       ?     ?

----------


## Moncher

SOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 .
   .
   3 ,      10000,     550   .        3 .    , , .
          20000  .       ,      .    13     .

     50000,   (, , ),  .     80000.        ,   ????   ??

----------

> ,   ????   ??


    .   ,       .

----------

> ?


      ?

----------


## Moncher

> ?


    ,       ,         ,          .

----------


## Moncher

> ?





> .



  ,       ,        .

----------


## Moncher

,       ???   ,       150 000,   ,        ,     ,       .   ,   50 000

----------


## Wellia

> ,       ,        .


  ,     .  :Speaking:

----------

.  150 000,00 .       , ( .        ,   )      .,

----------


## Moncher

> .  150 000,00 .       , ( .        ,   )      .,




SOS
,                 ,         ????

----------


## seli

> . , ,      ,   ?       ?   - ?


,       :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Moncher

> .  150 000,00 .       , ( .        ,   )      .,


        ,           ???

----------

29  2010 .  72
     ɻ

 7  2010 . N 252





         ??????????

----------

,           (    51  )           ?

----------

> ,


,            . .
    ,    .

----------

> ?


  -     ,      ?

----------

**, 
     ,              ( ,     )    :       600 87          .   ,      10       /      ,          600 87 ,   ?????????????????  :

----------

.

----------

**, ,    ,        ,           
    22   " 16 "  2010 . 
     . ..................,

----------

> ,    ,    . ..    ,  ,  ,    ?


  - ?  -       ,  .  ?

----------

,    :Big Grin: 
  1-  +.

  .      ..

       76 .? 
   - ?   70 ...

----------

!      ,     :  (        ),         (     )!
  ,        ,     (   )   ,    ,         ,       .      ,       ,       .
,      ,       :Smilie:

----------

,    1-8  :      ...           : 1.  1   "   ",   ,    ,            ,         ; 2.     ,      ...          ; :  1: 8.  ,    -  "  ",       ,  .... ,    ,           :Smilie:

----------


## anylife

,    ,   ,      (  )    (-   )  ,   ,    .   ,     ?      .       ?     .    ,    .  ?       .        .
 ,      .

----------

> 


 , ? :yes:     . :Wow: 
   ,   .
    ,     - ?  -  . :Redface: 

1.  -   51-62 -   ,   .
2.  -  62 - 86.01 -   , .
3.  / - 86.01 - 70
3.1.                         70     - 86.02(   .)
3.2.                         70     - 86.02(   )
3.3.                         70     - 68.1  ( )
4.                            70     - 51 ( )

5.  -   60 - 51
6. .. - 86.02 - 60

  .    86.02     ,      ?      ...    ,      ?

 .

----------

...   :Smilie: ,        ,      ...

----------


## anylife

,   70 ,    76.       .

----------


## dalida009

76  ,     :

 51 -  76 (  ) -   ;

 76 ( .) -  76 ( ) -   ;

 76 ( ) -  76 . ( )

.76 ( ) -  86.1 (    )

 76() - 68.1

----------


## anylife

> 76  ,     :
> 
>  51 -  76 (  ) -   ;
> 
>  76 ( .) -  76 ( ) -   ;
> 
>  76 ( ) -  76 . ( )
> 
> .76 ( ) -  86.1 (    )
> ...


  ,

----------

:
,  70.      ,   ?      (   .),    !
 ,     (76.),  76.       ,            (60.  62.).
,  26.   ..,          79.( ).
,    86.,     ,          .

----------

,    !  :Smilie: 
1.      
2.    . 51(50)-86
3.  .   () 86-79
4.     79-68(69)
5.     
-  79-86
-  79-86
6.   68(69)-51
7.     86-51
8.  (  )    86-26
9.   (   ) 
-   76-51(50)
-   26-76
 -   :Big Grin:

----------

...    :
10.   79-50(51)
11.   
-   26-70
-    26-69
-   70-68
-   70-50
-      68(69)-51

----------

!             /   .,       -   ... ,   ?

----------


## room111

> !             /   .,       -   ... ,   ?


 -,  ,  ctrl+C.      ctrl+V

----------

..     ,     -,    .      ,   . !

----------

-,  (- )
   .:
51-86, 300 000 (-/) 
86-86, 300 000 ( -) 

    .:
51-86, 400 000 ( -/)
86-79(),	200 000 (-)
86-79(),	350 000 (-)
86-79(), 150 000 (-)

        :
79-86, 10 000 (-)
79-86, 17 500 (-)
79-86, 7 500 (-)
79-86, 40 000 (-)
79-86, 70 000 (-)
79-86, 30 000 (-)
86-51, 35 000 (-/)	

 : 
79-68,	18 980 (-)
79-68,	33 650 (-)
79-68,	14 105 (-)
79-69,	21 900 (-)
79-69,	38 775 (-)
79-69,	16 275 (-)
68-51,	66 735 (-/)
69-51,	76 950 (-/)

  :
50-51,	381 315 (-, /)
79-50, 109 120 ( -)
79-50, 190 075 ( -)
79-50, 82 120 ( -)

 .  :
26-70, 30 000 (-)
26-69, 10 200 (-)
70-68, 3 380 (-)
69-51, 10 200 (-/)
68-51, 3 380 (-/)
50-51, 26 620 (-, /)
70-50, 26 620 (-, /)
86-26, 40 200 ( - )

  :
76-51, 70 000 ( -/)
26-76, 70 000 (-, )
50-51, 22 300 (-, /)
71-50, 3 000 ( , -/)
79-50, 12 300 ( , -/)
79-50, 7 000 ( , -/)
26-79, 12 300 (-/)
26-79, 7 000 (-/)
26-71, 3 000 (-/)
86-26, 92 300 ( - )

  86:
 +40 000
 +70 000
 +30 000
/   -40 200	
    -92 300	
 +132 500 -140 000
 -7 500

 :
  \\=
26\132 500\132 500=		
50\430 235\430 235=		
51\700 000\692 500= +7 500	
68\70 115\70 115=		
69\87 150\87 150=		
70\30 000\30 000=		
71\3 000\3 000=	
76\70 000\70 000=		
79\719 300\719 300=		
86\867 500\875 000= -7 500

      86 , ..   700000  ,  692500,     875000!    175000!   140000   86,  35000? ,        ,  .  ?

----------


## dalida009

79-69, 21 900 (-)
 79-69, 38 775 (-)
 79-69, 16 275 (-

    ,  2010            .

----------


## dalida009

.     ?    .  ,    .

----------

, ..    ,       ,          ,        2-3    .

----------

. - .  ...     86.  ?

----------

!     ?   :        ,  -    .          .
 ,  ,    79 - , ..            ,   ..,    .

----------

!     ,      ,            ...     ,          ,         ,   .  79   , ..      ,  ,      ,   .

----------


## dalida009

!     .   ?             .   2010 ,          .                (. ...)

----------

009!   :Smilie:    .     ...     . ,   ,         "",      ,    .
PS     1989 ,        1995 ,        :Smilie:

----------

> 009!     .     ...     . ,   ,         "",      ,    .
> PS     1989 ,        1995 ,


 ! ,   009,     ( ""   )      .   ,         ,      .          ,   ,   ,    ?
 62, 76, 86       .        -- -     .
   ( 93-94 )                 .    ,  ,      -   (  ),         .
,  ,    62, 76, 86 -      ..  .    ,           :   20  26- ,   76- -   ,   86-.
,         63-,    .  ,   .   ,         ,           . -      , ,  ,           .

----------

:yes:

----------

...    ,      :Redface: 




> ,   70 ,    76.       .


70  -     ,   .     -    .  8-      ...  :yes:

----------

> 1.  -   51-62 -   ,   .
> 2.  -  62 - 86.01 -   , .


     (   :Smilie: ),        ,   .     ..
-        ,    ,      ...
  .62  ,    ...

 60-  -  .




> 3.1.                         70     - 86.02(   .)
> 3.2.                         70     - 86.02(   )
> 
> 6. .. - 86.02 - 60


   ,   . 86.02?
  -   ,    - .
   ,     26-... :Frown:

----------


## seli

. ,      "" 1 7.7   . ..      ,    ?

----------


## Wellia

> ,           (    51  )           ?


  ,  .  :yes:

----------


## Wellia

> - ?  -       ,  .  ?


     ,   .

----------


## Wellia

> !     .   ?             .   2010 ,          .                (. ...)


    .  :        .

----------

> (  ),        ,   .     ..
> -        ,    ,      ...
>   .62  ,    ...
> 
>  60-  -  .
> (


     .      ,      .           .  ,   -,    .        ,     .

----------


## seli

> .      ,      .           .  ,   -,    .        ,     .


 ,     ,      ""       .  -   ,  .

----------

,           .   ?    .           .    .

----------


## seli

> ,           .   ?    .           .    .


   ,  ,         ,      . ,      - ,    .         .

----------

.    ,    ,            ,     .       "   -,  ,   ?   .

----------


## seli

)))))

----------


## seli

> . ,      "" 1 7.7   . ..      ,    ?


, ?

----------

*seli*, 
**,   ,   ,       (),      ,     -,    25 .  :yes:   ,     ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## seli

> *seli*, 
> **,   ,   ,       (),      ,     -,    25 .   ,     ..


 )))

----------


## 4

**, )         ....   (  .           70 .    .      -   ,         ,     ..         ,         ,    .                  , ...   .      18.1,     ,     ...

----------

> ,           .   ?    .           .    .


       . ,    . , ,   ,    -   .     .         -.                 .   .
 -   .

----------


## 4

,   76     . ,     ,       ?   -  ?

----------

> ,   76     . ,     ,       ?   -  ?


 ,  .  ,        ,     .  :          ,       .   ,    -,    , ..     .           .   : "  ,   ,    ,  ."

----------

> **, )         ....   (  . ..


   ...  6.5 ,       -     ,    :Smilie:

----------


## 4

,  !            ,     ,    ?    3000..,          ,          ,              ,      .    ?      ?  -      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 4

:Frown:          ?

----------


## room111

> ?


    .

----------

. 
  ,  " " -         . 
..        ""   ,           3000.00 .
..   ,      ,     .
...
-:  ()   ""   (  -,)        . , ,    .

----------


## 4

,      ,    3 .   .    ,   ,    .   ,       ?         ?               ?

----------

> ,       ?         ?


,    ,     ().
-,     ...    ,     ()   .
,   .     .

----------


## 4

**,  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## anylife

,      76   ,  ,    ..,   ,     60-.

----------

> ,      76   ,  ,    ..,   ,     60-.


 ! 60-      ...            :Wink:

----------


## anylife

> ! 60-      ...

----------


## anylife

.     ,    ,    . ,  .   ,    - .     :
1.       ,      ,  ?
2.      , ..       , ..     ,  ,     ,    .
3.           ,           ?
4.    ,    ,   ,    , ..     ,   ,     .,     . 
5.     ?
6.        ?   ?

----------

?

----------


## anylife

,  23,  22.    .

----------

. 4 -           . ..   ,    .
 . 5       .

----------


## anylife

,    .  ,  ,  .      ,  .      .
  .
     -    
    -    . 

  ( )   ( )         .

----------

.   ,  :
   .
:            ?  ,        ?
  :        ?          ,  ?
 .

----------


## anylife

C ,  .           30 ,    86 .  ? 
1.        (     )     76,   , ..   .
2.     86,      ,         ?

----------


## dalida009

,          .  -2      (       :       ,      )

----------


## LVC

!  

  :           2     .

     , ..  1 (7.7)     .

  ?            ?   -   ?

----------


## dalida009

?    .

----------


## LVC

. 

     ,       .

----------


## 4

:     ..     .    ?    .    ... -  ?

----------

> :     ..     .    ?    .    ... -  ?


   5     ,  -     :yes: 

  ""  - 1::    .

-,   ?     ... :Redface:

----------


## 4

**,      ...   ,    :Frown:

----------

> **,      ...   ,


 ,   :yes:

----------

... :Redface: 
    (  ) ,   ,  ?

    - .       , . .      .     . 
 86    ...

    ...

----------


## Moncher

> .     ,    ,    . ,  .   ,    - .     :
> 1.       ,      ,  ?
> 2.      , ..       , ..     ,  ,     ,    .
> 3.           ,           ?
> 4.    ,    ,   ,    , ..     ,   ,     .,     . 
> 5.     ?
> 6.        ?   ?


         ???      ?      ,        .      .

----------


## anylife

2   .   ,    .

----------


## anylife

> ...
>     (  ) ,   ,  ?
> 
>     - .       , . .      .     . 
>  86    ...
> 
>     ...


  ,      ,    ,           .

----------


## Moncher

> 2   .   ,    .


      2 ???
   ?

----------


## advic

> ""  - 1::    .





> **,      ...   ,


 .      ,  .
  ., ..    ./-  .

----------


## advic

> (  ),        ,   .


   ,           ,        (   ),    (, ).




> .


,      ()   ,      ( )    .




> .


 :
/    , , ,         ,     .           ,         ?     ,   .?




> ...       ,     .  :          ,       .


   ,     2010 .    2009 , . //    2009 ,    2009 ., , ,     2010 ,           / ??  2010   212- ,      2009 .  ?  ,  ,  ?

  .

----------


## anylife

,         .     .
,     .         ,    ,    .

----------


## anylife

> ,           ,


        ?  :Wink:

----------


## advic

> ?


   ?

----------


## anylife

> ?


  ,         ,     .

----------


## Moncher

> ,         .     .
> ,     .         ,    ,    .


   ,       (   ),      ,     ?

----------


## anylife

, ..             .. ,   ,      . 
      ,   -       .

----------


## Moncher

> , ..             .. ,   ,      . 
>       ,   -       .


       ,     :
 ,
  ;
  ;
 .
  .
       ,          ?
     ?

----------


## anylife

,      ,    ,   ..      .
    (  )
      . ,     .

----------


## VovanIv

,               ?   ..     ,     .   ()   .        ,  .

----------


## seli

> ,               ? *  ..    * ,     .   ()   .        ,  .


,

----------


## VovanIv

,    .

*	 ..     23   . -  , 2011 .
*
   12.10.2010 N 03-04-05/3-613   ,  ,     ,     ,    ,          13 ,       ,    ,              ,     ,           .
        .
       17.12.2008 N 03-4477/2008     ,   ,  ,   ,   ,   ,     ,         ,   1  221                     ,   .
     1  221                            ,     .
 ,           ,          ,          ,   ,   .

----------


## seli

,           ?

----------


## VovanIv

,       .

----------


## seli

> ,              ,     ,           .


          .   ,      ...     . 
  .

----------


## seli

,       ,       :



> 12.10.2010 N 03-04-05/3-613   ,  ,     ,     , ** ,          13 ,       , *   ,         *     ,     ,           .


,        . ,            ...

----------


## advic

> ,       ,       :
> 
> ,        . ,            ...


 ,    -  ,       ., ..     (). 
   ,       ,         .

----------


## advic

03-04-05/3-613    ,           ,     .

----------


## UMKS

,   !       , -          ?   ,         86 73  (-)73 (-)86,    86  ,        ????????

----------


## Malinka26

,.      .     ,               m.baldova@list.ru

----------


## Malinka26

> ,         ,     .


    ,        ,     ?   ?

----------


## anylife

> ,        ,     ?   ?


 ,  .     ,    .    ..    ".....".   .
  ,             - , ..     ,              .   - .             .  ,      .   ,        , ..  ,  .

----------

> ,      ()   ,      ( )    ..


 .




> :
> /    , , ,         ,     .           ,         ?     ,   .?..


, ,            . ,  ,        (   ),       .    .  ,           .




> ,     2010 .    2009 , . //    2009 ,    2009 ., , ,     2010 ,           / ??  2010   212- ,      2009 .  ?  ,  ,  ?
> 
>   .


 .  ,    . -   -     .     10- ,      212-.  , ,      ?

----------


## Wellia

, ,     ,      ,  847-?

----------


## seli

> , ,     ,      ,  847-?


       .  ,    . ,     ?

----------


## Wellia

> .  ,    . ,     ?


,  ,   , , . ,     ( ,   ).         ,        2    1    / ,   .. ( ).   :       ,       ,  :         (         ).  ?

----------


## seli

-,   .
-,        : / ?,          . ,    .  ,        -   (  ),   2012      ????

----------


## seli

> .. ( ).


     ? )))))

----------


## seli

> -,   .
> -,        : / ?,          . ,    .  ,        -   (  ),   2012      ????


  ,   .      "  ** ...."    ,    ,    ,    ...

----------


## Wellia

.      - 1506,84.     - " ",   ,    -       .     (   ).

----------


## seli

:Smilie:

----------


## advic

http://www.pfrf.ru/press_center/40171.html           2011   .  "  ?",  : " "

----------


## Wellia

> http://www.pfrf.ru/press_center/40171.html           2011   .  "  ?",  : " "


  .       ?   -6-2  .?

----------


## LENA1000000

, ,  .   2011          2012.      60      2011 .     ?

----------

> , ,  .   2011          2012.      60      2011 .     ?


    60-...
   -   .
     -     ?    ?

  ,        ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## dalida009

76.5 ( ) -  86.1

----------


## kazta396

, , ,            ( :   )?  ,  , ..      8/2010    ,     . 
    : 
26 96    
86 26       

96 70     
96 769        

!

----------


## anylife

> 60-...
>    -   .
>      -     ?    ?
> 
>   ,        ?


        .    .    .     .  ,       86  ,    76.     ,    .       ,    .    ,   .   .

----------

(        )?  ,   (    .),     .

----------


## kazta396

,       ??? ,   810 !!!!

----------

> (        )?  ,   (    .),     .


 ? :yes:

----------

.     (  76.5)  86    -     .     (  .)

----------

> ,       ??? ,   810 !!!!


    8/2010?

----------


## kazta396

,      . .5  8/2010.

----------

> .     (  76.5)  86    -     .     (  .)


    ,      ,       ...
    ,     ,  ,   ?
   ?     :yes:

----------

?         ?

----------

> ?         ?


,    ,   ...

----------

.  76 (  .    )      . .        .

----------

.   ,          . ?    75   ,   ...

----------

> ?

----------


## alfanata

?   .

----------


## anylife

,     .       ,  .

----------


## alfanata

.  alfanata  mail,ru

----------


## Wellia

> http://www.pfrf.ru/press_center/40171.html           2011   .  "  ?",  : " "


        .   ? ,     ... 
    ,    ,       15.02.2012   ,    .

----------


## advic

> .       ?   -6-2  .?


     , ..

----------


## advic

> .   ? ,     ... 
>     ,    ,       15.02.2012   ,    .


     1/01/2010 . (  212-)
           ?
.  ,     ,     .       ,   , ,             .

----------


## Wellia

> 1/01/2010 . (  212-)
>            ?
> .  ,     ,     .       ,   , ,             .


 .   ,    ,   . , ,       .     -    ,  .  :Frown:

----------


## Ellenia

.  ,  .
  ,          +  ,   ..      .( -  - /)               /       , )
  .
08-71-  (/)
01-08-  
76( )-86-    
    .    86   ? 86-01   ?         .   80?   ?

----------


## Ellenia

> .   ,    ,   . , ,       .     -    ,  .


    -1.   , , -  ,  ,  +    . -2 (      )  .           .

----------


## er05

810 
.    86   .       -

----------


## .

*er05*,    ?

----------


## er05

, =  810    .     .  



> ,       ??? ,   810 !!!!

----------


## Ellenia

> *er05*,    ?


.  83   .     .

----------


## .

*er05*,     ,   .      :Embarrassment:

----------

!
 :Wow: 

,      ,    ...
    2010 - ,  403 - .
 ,    4800  103.

----------


## Wellia

, ,  2012       ,       ?  :Dezl:

----------

> , ,  2012       ,       ?


!! :yes:

----------


## Wellia

> !!


!  :yes:

----------


## kazta396

> 810 
> .    86   .       -


      76.5 86 ?      .

----------


## anylife

.     2010 ,  2011     ,   ,       ,    12000,    ,  ,  .      ( ),     60 000,    .   ,  ,         .    ,  . 
       ,       .
,  .

----------


## anylife

.    .

----------


## anylife

.   ,     . ..  ,    ,   .        ,           .          ,    ,     ,   .

----------


## Ellenia

> .   ,     . ..  ,    ,   .        ,           .          ,    ,     ,   .


    .      /   .   62  -   76,    .    -     .
  ?      .      ,       .   -     .

----------


## anylife

> .      /   .   62  -   76,    .    -     .
>   ?      .      ,       .   -     .


  ?  ,  .   ,   .

----------

> .    .


       .   .  ... :Big Grin:

----------


## *)))

!  ,       \    ,              (    )

----------


## eVentys

, !       -, ,    -,    ,      . " "?

----------


## eVentys

,        7 ,    ,     ?

----------


## anylife

,   .   7  ,     .   ,

----------


## kazta396

! , ,  .      . .       . .  ,         .      .
  : 51 66  
                                 66 86      
                                 86 76.5/      ?

----------


## Wellia

, !  :Dezl: 
        ?

----------


## 2006

,    ,  3-,      ,     ?      , , 2- ...

----------

> ,    ...


  ,    ,  .

 :Frown:       ,    .
 -        /  ,           .
      - 7- ,     8-  .   .    ...

----------


## Dmultik

!
    "1::    ".         1,         ,      :Wow:

----------


## Dmultik

1,         ))))

----------

> 1,         ))))


  :yes:       ?

----------


## Dmultik

> ?


)))      ,        .    )))

----------

,    ,  .
     -      ( )      ,      .    ...

----------


## Dmultik

.  .          .      )))

----------

-   /-  .
  -  .   -  ,     -    ... :Frown:

----------


## Dmultik

. .    ?

----------

1: 8.2 (8.2.13.219)

    -  2 .      -

----------


## Dmultik

.       8.2.13,  8.2.15
    2.0.7.1

----------

:    . 2.0.   1: 8.2. (2.0.5.1) (http://www.vdgb-soft.ru/nko/adv8/)
Copyright ()  "", 2009-2011.   
(http://www.vdgb-soft.ru)

----------


## Dmultik

:
1.     
2.     
3.         (      )

P.S.:            )))

----------

,  :yes:

----------


## Dmultik

> ,


    )))

----------


## Dmultik



----------

:Big Grin:    ,       :Wow:

----------


## Dmultik

1?

----------


## eVentys

,     , .. ?    ?  ,    ?

----------


## eVentys

,         .   .,        ?

----------

,         ,           .

----------


## Moncher

.  .       .     .  -  ,          ,        ?

----------


## eVentys

> .  .       .     .  -  ,          ,        ?


           ,

----------


## Moncher

[QUOTE=eVentys;53730866]           ,          [/QUOT

   ?

----------


## Moncher

[QUOTE=Moncher;53730961]


> ,          [/QUOT
> 
>    ?


          - ?

----------


## eVentys

[QUOTE=Moncher;53730962]


> - ?


   ,    ,      ,   "     ",

----------


## Moncher

[QUOTE=eVentys;53731041]


> ,    ,      ,   "     ",


     ?
     ,         ?

----------


## eVentys

[QUOTE=Moncher;53731048]


> ?
>      ,         ?

----------


## anylife

,    ,        .  ,      .  ?     ?

----------


## eVentys

> ,    ,        .  ,      .  ?     ?

----------


## anylife

> 


    , ? ..   ,    ?    .        ,     .   ,        . ..     .

----------


## eVentys

> , ? ..   ,    ?    .        ,     .   ,        . ..     .


    ,      ,   ,

----------


## Moncher

> , ? ..   ,    ?    .        ,     .   ,        . ..     .


   (    )     ,    ?

----------


## anylife

,    .        ,        .      ,   .          ,   .         .

----------


## eVentys

> ,    .        ,        .      ,   .          ,   .         .


..       ,       ,    ?

----------


## Wellia

!

       2012 : 
 - 39210202101081011160

.    .  - 39210202110061000160


.    .  - 39210202100061000160

( ,       2011 ,          :Frown: )

----------


## eVentys

?     ?     ?

----------


## -

: - -    2003.      ,        ,      2008.         2012.    ,     ""      ,   , ,       2006  2008.............    2013.      "          /        ..      "             .        
                / ..        :Smilie:  
    /        " .50,51       ... ....   "           (   ?)                25.12.2012. (          / (    )          )          ......

----------


## -

.              .

----------

!
       ...  ,   . /   .
   -     . :yes:

----------


## eVentys

> ?     ?     ?


,

----------


## anylife

,        .     .  ,    .      ?

----------

. :Redface:   ....

----------


## anylife

> .  ....


  :Wow: 
  :
1.     ,   ,     ?
2.     ?    ,   76-()  76-()?
3.       ,       ?
4.     ?    ?

----------

> 1.     ,   ,     ?


  - ?     :yes: 
 ,  , .

----------

> 2.     ?    ,   76-()  76-()?


 ,       ,   .
     62.        ,      .
    (    :Stick Out Tongue: ),      .    ( )   -    .

 :yes:         .    ,         .

----------


## anylife

, ,  ,    ,   . !!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## anylife

,    :Embarrassment:     "   ",   "  ",      "  0".   " ",    .        62?

----------

,    ,   (     ),

----------


## anylife

> ,    ,   (     ),


   ,     .  :yes:

----------


## Nastya85

.     ,    ,     ,      /.   ...          ?          /  ,     ?

----------

,      - ..  :yes:

----------


## Nastya85

> ,      - ..


     ,   , ..  3    2    2,    .

----------


## 123579

!     .     .     ?
     .      .  86.1-      (26).
 ?

----------


## ulan

,   , ..     :    ,    ,   200 000,00. .                  ,       , , ..    ?   .

----------


## 123579

. ,    ,       .

----------


## eVentys

> ?     ?     ?


 , , ,      ?    ,     .  ,        ,

----------


## anylife

,      1%    300 000  .    2         .   1%     , ..        ?

----------

(   - 300000) * 1%

----------


## varip

,          300.?               ,     2   ,          ?

----------

2-?  ..     ,     3-

----------


## lala

2-  ""      ?     ?
       .    .  -  1%.

----------


## varip

> 2-  ""      ?     ?
>        .    .  -  1%.


      . -  ""   ,   (
       .  2   .   ,           .

----------


## lala

... ....    ?

----------


## varip

.

----------


## aleks33.72

!   2-
            ?
      2-      , ..    ?

----------

(      ,    ,  ,   ).

----------

!
          300 ....
     :
"  ,       ".
..   ,    .    ,    ?

 2-        ( 114)  .(403)

----------


## sashina mama

,  !
         ,     7?    ?

----------


## varip

7       2 ,   .     ,     /.  ,     ,   .     145,       .

----------


## ketya_YA

,               , -  ?   ?

----------


## Bone

> ,               , -  ?   ?


               20  26  .         .   :      "    "     "     "____"  2016 "   .    ""   "   (    )"                     .    "" "   "     1    .   " "      ,    .        " " "   " "   ( )" " "    "  , , ,  " "   " "  " "    www......" " "
        .             .

----------


## Bone

.              .       " "

----------


## iryss16

,  .   2014  2    ,   , .. " ".   ,   300000     .  , ?   2   ?           , ..      0.       .  ,      1  .      .         .  ?
1.   2      2014.
2.           2  2014 .
3.     2

----------


## iryss16

,    , ,        .      .             ,         ?  ,    1  .       ...

----------


## _

, !
           . 
 -           ,    ,       .  
      .      . 
     .

----------

!
    6-  ?             4   .         ?

----------

,  .

----------


## AnnaA2

! , .      ,      , ..          .
  ?

----------

- ... . (/  +  )

----------


## AnnaA2

> - ... . (/  +  )


.
  :   (  +  )       ?

----------

,   /+..       ,     ?

----------


## aleks33.72

!
     ,,  ,      2-  6-()
  ?
   ?
!

----------


## AnnaA2

> ,   /+..       ,     ?


    8  2014 . N 03-04-06/33002,     ,    : "          ".

----------

-   - ,       / ?     ,    ?

----------


## AnnaA2

> -   - ,       / ?     ,    ?


,  .

----------


## iryss16

,    .  ,     .


           7.      86 ,   2014 .    7,             .   .
        2015 -181
          - 2346
     - 2190
       - 25
            .
       7
     3 - 2346
     4 - 2346
    ?  2346        ,    2190.  ,  . 
  ,        ,    6   2014,    7 , ..     .     2015       6.    ,  . ,       ?

----------


## sashina mama

, !
-   .    10000 .   1640 .     ., 1000 .     .    7360,  957 .     : 7360-957=6403 .  10000-957=9043?      6-  ? 7360 .

----------

- 1640, . .-1000,  - 957,  -6403.  6- -7360   - 10000   - 2640.

----------


## sashina mama

. 
     .     (,    ),       .     .        ?

----------

,      .

----------


## sashina mama

,      (,   ..).

----------

,     ,    (, , ).

----------


## sashina mama

,  -  .
    .    .     . 
 :
  100 .   20 000 ( ,.).    80 000,  10 400 .
    100 000- 10400=89600?  80000-10400=69600?

----------

,  -10400,   89600

----------


## sashina mama

!

----------


## ENPlotnikova

! , ,  ,       =       ,   N -  , :

1.      
2.       / ?
3.        ,  ( ,   )
     ,            .

----------


## sashina mama

,     , \   ..       .

----------


## ENPlotnikova

!     (.. ,   .)?
 ,   ,     - ,           ? (   / 10 000,    .  5000 , 5000       ) -   ?

----------

?    ?

----------


## ENPlotnikova

,  . ,    .   ,    :
1.      ,   ,   .    /.      50,51.      -   , -   ,            , ?
2.    ,     30  / (,       ,     - /, , ),               ,    0,2%  . ( ),     ( ,   ,  ,  )
3.     ,      ,     ,   .    ,  ,   .     , ,    . ,      ,             (    )    .     ,      1  2   :Smilie: ))

----------

1.           ,     .
2.   \    .   ,     . . . .   .
3.     ,     (     . ).

----------


## ENPlotnikova

! 
  .       ,    . .      ,      . :    ,       ? (   . -    ,      )?

----------


## varip

.        .,       , .      ,      ,      -  ()     .  ,      ,

----------


## ENPlotnikova

.   (  ) "  .     ",    .       :Smilie: ) -     ,    .

----------


## ENPlotnikova

:Smilie: 
 1.  ,   5     100 000.
   ,     ,    " "     ,    50 000.          ..,    50 000     43 500   ,   50 000     /    ?
  2.
    10 000        (        ):  , , .        , , .
          ,   1000, ..    .
       :
(10000-1000) - 9000*13%=7830  
 1170 
         1000 . 
?

----------

1. ,   .
2.   .

----------


## ENPlotnikova

!!!    !

----------


## aleks33.72

> !
>      ,,  ,      2-  6-()
>   ?
>    ?
> !


    ,   ?

----------


## varip

,     .      (        ),     -  1.   ,  -

----------


## Dashutkaa

??

----------


## ENPlotnikova

,   :Smilie:      -      ,     ??   ,  -  ,   .       -,   .        ?     - ,     ?

----------


## advic

,  !
    :
      ,       . 
10  2016    /.  ()    .   12 .     = 861067 . 
11       150000 .,     92439 . ((861067-150000) * 13%) 
16     618628 . (861067-15000-92439),      92439 .
 6-  9       .
  2017     ,  ..          . 
25    12 .    = 763470 . 
     :
 1. 
      92439 .    . 
1.1.  6-  9 ,    (), ,    .  6-  2-  2016     ().          92439 . 
           . 
     .
1.2.  6-  9 ,    (), ,    . 6-    ,  2-    ,    ,    .      3-           92439 .
1.3. 9   , 2-  6-     (),     2017. -,    . 
 2.
               97597 (861067-763470),               ? 

  ,     .

----------

2. 
         (    -   ). 
        ,     -   ?
  1 (       ).
3  -  .
1 - ,       .    .
2 - ,     (  ).

----------

!



> ,   ?


6- -  ,    .
 2- .  /,   ,  - . :yes:

----------

. 
          ,       ?

----------


## iryss16

?         86

----------

!    ))

----------

, !
,             1  17.
        () ,    6-?

----------


## sashina mama

:   ,       ,          .

----------


## iryss16

.

----------


## .

,  ,         ?          .
6-   ,       23 .

----------


## alfanata

6          ,     ,            )  -   ?

----------


## .

*alfanata*,       .   .

----------

!
 :yes:    -    .   ,       :Cool:

----------

,      07   .
-    :Frown: 
  -    86 ?   ,

----------


## iryss16

,            ,

----------

86  ?     ? :Dezl:

----------


## iryss16

.   ,       .      86

----------


## zas77

> ,            ,


  ? ,  -  .

----------


## iryss16

,  ,   ,

----------


## zas77

> ,  ,   ,


,   ?

----------

> .   ,       .      86


   ,    .        ?      .  ...

----------

! ,            ?    ?

----------


## Wellia

!    .      :
"        !

           .            :



 "
-  :          ?       :       ?

----------

!    ?

----------

! ,        \  51  62 , 18   86 ,

----------


## iryss16

1 ,     76 , .. 51-76.  86      .
    .     ?

----------

,             ,      ?

----------

,     .     .

----------


## Wellia

> !    ?


http://www.advokatymoscow.ru/ .    ,        .  95  23.05.2017 .   
   .

----------


## Wellia

> ,             ,      ?


     , ,   .     ,   .

----------

,   62  60 ,      ,         ,     ,     24 :yes:

----------


## iryss16

,    ,  .    ,            ..

----------

> ,    ,  .    ,            ..


,      ,       ,         ,       -  ,   ,   ,     ,

----------

> .      ,      .           .  ,   -,    .        ,     .


              ,

----------

85000,00  ,        .   ?

----------

> ,    ,  .    ,            ..


        ,     ,   ,

----------

> 


 -

----------

> -


,   ,        ,   ,         ,       ?

----------

+ = 100%-

----------

> + = 100%-

----------


## Wellia

:       http://www.advokatymoscow.ru/        (.    ).

----------


## Praga

.            2017 . .

----------


## Wellia

, , .    (   2017),   -     .      ?  ,         .    /.

----------


## Nata64

.   .,      ,  /,        .

----------


## Wellia

.     - .         ,     .    .      ()               ?

----------


## Monika21

.  ,      .... , .  ,   .          :Embarrassment:  ....    ?  ?   ?          ?    )

----------


## iryss16

,   ,      ?      ?      ,   .    ,   100 000   ,            .      ,   ,   ,      ?  ,       ,  .

----------

!     ,     2 . 1    ,     -    ,     .

----------

> .  ,      .... , .  ,   .          ....    ?  ?   ?


  :yes:

----------


## lana_lipa

!  ,          .
  - 10 000 
    1600
     - 1500
  = 6 900.     13%  = 897.
    10 000-897 = 9 103 (          )
 10 000-1600-1500-897 = 6003 (            ?       )

----------

!   6003 :yes:

----------

,               ?

----------


## lana_lipa

> !   6003


!

----------


## alfanata

300000)     700 000   ,        20 000   )   1    700    680 ?    2     ) 680     ,          )

----------


## Sudebnik

-     76   62 ?      .
 .

----------


## iryss16

,    1   .        ,  ,   :
1.   ,   - ? ..          .
. -  76.1 () 76.2 ()? ..    ?  ,     ,     .  ,          .     .
2.        .      ,    ?
3.     ,    2.   ?           -      .   ,         ?

----------

1. .     .
2. .   ,     .
3.  ,     ,     .

----------


## iryss16

,      ,     .
        ? 
     1 ,  ,  .            .    ,  . ?    ?     ...
  .     ,     .  ,    
   .       24000 .       30000.         ,       ?       ?

----------


## respekt

**,  !
     ()   .  ,   ,     (). 
    .      ? ..    ,      -    ,   ?  -   ,      -   ? .

----------


## grumpy

,   ,   ,    .
1.       ? ..     51 76 (. )    51 76 (. ?            76 (. ) 76 (. )
2.    ,  ,   76 (     ).    .
3.       ?
4.    , ..  ,   ,   ,   .     1000,    500.      ,    ,  ,  ,   .
5. ,   2014    ,       51 76(),   76 () 51. ..       . 
6.   , -,  ,   ,  . 
7.       51 62 (..     ).       62 () 76 (),                  .

8.        2 ,   ,     ?     ?
9.      .  ?      ?
10.        .  ?  , ..     .
 .

----------


## respekt

> ,   ,   ,    .
> 1.       ? ..     51 76 (. )    51 76 (. ?            76 (. ) 76 (. )
>      ( -    ),   76 .     .    ()       . (  1     ).   ,            -   .  
> 2.    ,  ,   76 (     ).    .
>     - ,    ,   .
> 3.       ?
> 4.    , ..  ,   ,   ,   .     1000,    500.      ,    ,  ,  ,   .
>         .   ,   ,
>   .        ,           .
> ...


,   :
 :
    - 200
     - 100
     ,   - 40
 :
    - 140 (100   + 40  )
 :
 - 40
 ?    ?  ,     7       40.
    -     7 ?

----------


## grumpy

7       .    51 76 ()  200.   60  40   86.    76 () 100.        (1540    ).        100. 
  ,   .   ,   ,    .  .        ? ,    .    ,       .   :    ,     ,    .     ,    ,           ,   ,    ,       .      .

----------


## respekt

,      .       .       :
    40 -       .    40.   .   .    .

----------


## grumpy

,     40.    .      .   ,

----------


## respekt

,   ?
   :
 ,    .       .        ( ).     60.02 (   ),   .      +   60.01 (   ),   83  ().      ,    ""  ""    ,     (   ..)  ? 
        .   ?    ,     ? ,     .

----------


## grumpy

.  ,      .      ?      ,      ,       1-6      .          .    .  
76 () 76 ().             .     .  ,  ?

----------


## grumpy

.   ,    62 76.1 ( ), 62 76.2 ().  ,        ,   .       , ?    ?     ?         ,  ,     1000 ,    100.  ?      , ,  ,   .., ,     .  ..      ,     -    ,        .   .

----------


## grumpy

,    .       .      .       3 .     ?     - .

----------


## respekt

1.             :  . http://fparf.ru/literature/library/  .
 :            
  -   .

----------


## grumpy

.        76  .  .        ,       ..      - 2   , .    .      .  , .        ,  ,      :yes:

----------


## respekt

,  ""  "",     (,  ,  )   !

  -   -   ,    .   ,   .

----------


## grumpy

> -   -   ,    .  ,   .


   .  ,       .     ,   .     ,    .     6    ,      86 . ,   ,       .  ?

----------


## respekt

,      .
 :

   . 
_  6  25       ,   ,  ()   ,    ,                    ,  .
,               ,    ,   ( )   ,       ,  . ,   ,       , :   ()         ;           ;                 ( ,   ,      ..),   ,   .
              ,         ,     ,        . 
  ,       ,           ( ).  ,            ,   ,      ,    .    ,          .           .          ,     .        ,      .
   ,   ,   ,      ,         _ 

        ,   .       :    .         ,  ,           .

----------


## grumpy

,      76        ?

----------


## respekt

.   .    ,      .     1250 -    .      ,       " "...

----------


## grumpy

,                 ,           . ..         004,           .      ,         (   ).    ,             76.09             .        ?
:    
,  .     ,         50 (51)  62,     76        (, )  50 (51),    76        (, )  76      .        .

----------


## iryss16

)))). ,      ?        .    76/ 76/.          ,   ?      .

----------


## zalomik

,       ...       ???

----------


## grumpy

> ,       ...       ???


     35 ))))

----------


## zalomik

> 35 ))))


 ,  ...       ... :  .,       ( 2017 ,  2017 ),  /,        .      2018???

----------


## grumpy

,         ,    .

----------


## zalomik

> ,         ,    .


!!!

----------


## lana_lipa

!
     (     :Abuse: )
  -      (    ,     ),     , .  ..
       (            )
    -          (   ?)
     -   ?
     ( )         ,      ),        ,      .
                 ? (    ,  :Redface: )

----------


## advic

> -          (   ?)
>      -   ?


,      ,       (  )        .            .        -  .                  



> ( )         ,      ),        ,      .


      . ,      .   6-  2-  . 



> ? (    , )


     .   .   . / http://www.advokatymoscow.ru/         .....

----------


## lana_lipa

> . ,      .   6-  2-  .


   .       ?         .

   -   .           ,      4  2017.    .

----------

,        . ,    .

----------


## advic

> .       ?         .


,

----------


## lana_lipa

! 2018   .
  -          ?
      2 ?      403 -       ?
      (  )  1%   ?

----------


## iryss16

.    . ..

----------


## respekt

!
 2017  1%    (  ).     .       .

----------


## lana_lipa

.    .

----------


## iryss16

,     1   .  .      6    .          -  .       ,     .. ..       -   2 ,    . ?         ? ..   - 1 ,   ?          6   ?

----------


## morin_as

,  .           ,   ,     .                   .      ,            .    ,      ,                 .      /        ?     ?

----------


## respekt

:
    ,            .     ,           ,         ..         ,   ,    ,     ,    .
  :
1.   :
 76    76  100 ..
2.   :
 52   76  100 ..
3.     (,   )
 76-   86  (     )
   ,   86     .
       ,      .
4.   76-    ,    ( 52)     .
                 ,       (   3/2006),    ,  ,  .

 ,        ,     .   ,   ,  ,  .

----------


## morin_as

,  ,   ,      ?

----------


## iryss16

,            .     .      . .  ,  ,  ....
1.    ?
2.        , ?

----------


## morin_as

, ..      .       .         .

----------


## iryss16

, .  ,   .  ,      . ,    -  .

----------


## iryss16

?          ,   ?        ?   ,   .   2  ,

----------


## iryss16

,      , .     ,      .    .  ,     .    ,        , ,    1000 ,     ?

----------

(  )   .       (  ).

----------


## respekt

.    .  ,      ( )     .  .    ?   ( 86 )?    ?

----------

:          ? (      )

----------


## respekt

(,  )  .    (),          ,    .      ,  .

----------

86 ( 26,   ).     -  ,      20.

----------


## respekt

20 .       (    ).       .     .
   ?      .      ( 20  26)? 20    86?    ,           (86) ?         .   ?       . ,    ,     . ..

----------


## iryss16

6 ,  .        . ..  35   35.   0.    ,        .      ,     ,      31.01       35 .          2,   6       .

----------


## iryss16

.  ,     (,      ..)  .    (     ).      .

----------


## iryss16

. ,  .    -   . ..     .     , -  .
      . 
   .
-    ,         -   ?     ?
                ?
 ,    ,

----------


## ValySK

,    ?  ,     ,   ,      .

----------

, ..

----------

.     ,     .           / ( .   )      . .
            . , ,               (         ).

----------


## iryss16

.       

52 - 62 (815 .      25.04 50256.49)
57 -52 (50326.25 ) (         ,  0,49 ,  )
52-91 (   69.76) (        )
91.02 - 57 (50326.25)
51.1 - 91.01 (50326.25)
62 - 76.5 ()

  62     91. 
   )))    ?

----------


## iryss16

91-62?   ,      ?

----------


## Emmavik1980

. , ,     / .      ,     .

----------


## iryss16

,   ,      .

----------


## Emmavik1980

,   /             ?

----------


## iryss16

, ,         "".      , -  .

----------


## _˸

!      ,     :   ,   .         , ,  - .  -     ,       . : ,       , -   ,         .               /  ?          (  -    ?), ,  ,    ?
      -        ?

----------


## bankoffkbr

!  .     ,  ,     .       , ,        (   ),       ,    .    -  ,            .  .    - ,            ,     .   -     ?   - ,        ?

----------


## varip

. 
    -,      ,         .
       ,    .     ,          ,   .
  ,          .
     4 ,      , -       -   .          -

----------


## bankoffkbr

.          .   .     ,    (1   ),     (),   .

----------


## varip

:  -, -  ..
   ,   ,    /   ,     ,   ,      ,      .
     ,       .,    " "          ,          .     ,      " "

----------


## bankoffkbr

.       ,    .     :   ,     ,               .     -        .       /.

----------


## Marik_Sh

, , ,    . "-"        .  :Speaking: 
 :
1.      ""  10 000 . (  ""   ..)
2.    "" 10 000 .
3.          (8700   ..)

 , ,     (  )    ?        ,     1   .....

----------


## tatyana pet

,        ,     ?

----------


## advic

> !
>    -    .   ,


,     .

----------

!!!
    .
  ,   ,   ,            40/40/20.            ,     - ,     .   ,    40/40/20.          40/40/20. 

    .   ?           40/40/20?

----------


## advic

> .   ?           40/40/20?


     "  "     .

----------

> "  "     .


!    ..           .          , ?

----------


## lana_lipa

> !!!
>     .
>   ,   ,   ,            40/40/20.            ,     - ,     .   ,    40/40/20.          40/40/20. 
> 
>     .   ?           40/40/20?


 !
      ,    . 
    . ))      .

----------

.         .

----------


## iryss16

-    ,        ,   .

----------


## cvetik100

!         2 ().  )

         403..  :
  6-   130      -  ..
      ?
    130           .
 ?

  ,        ,     .
        .   6-
  ,                  (    )

----------


## advic

> !         2 ().  )
> 
>          403..  :
>   6-   130      -  ..
>       ?
>     130           .
>  ?
> 
>   ,        ,     .
> ...


      ,    2        . 
      (    )  ,     ( - ).

----------


## iryss16

,     ,    ,    ..          ,    .    .  :
1.       ,   1 . ?
2.         ,        ,     ?
3.  
50 76 
76 86

50 86

----------


## iryss16

,   ,      .      ?

----------

1. .
2. .     ?
3.   .          .
4. .     .

----------


## iryss16

.

----------


## elena_byh

**,    ?     ?

----------


## iryss16

,    .     2017   .      .   .     .        ..       .         ,      .   .   .      ,        ?       .

----------

,   ! .        .

----------


## iryss16

,  ,      .         .    -       ?        ,       .           ?  ,     )))).

----------


## cdtnkfyf56

, .  ,      .  .    .      .     . ( , ,)?         . .

----------

,            (, ,   ..)

----------


## advic

> ,     ,    ,    ..          ,    .    .  :
> ...
> 2.         ,        ,     ?


         ?
    ,                   .

----------


## cdtnkfyf56

, ,     .             .      .   ,               ?  ,      .   .  -.  0,000000000000 !    .  ,   !!!!!

----------

.  "    ** ",       .

----------


## iryss16

,  .    .      /    .      ,        ,   .           .     ,  .....   , ..    ,     .  ,   .  :
1.      ,       
2.    ,       ,     ,   
3.    - ,        ,       .

----------


## iryss16

.     ,      ,       18/02.       .      ,        .  ?  ,     ,    ,   .    ,    ,   ,     .   ,      ?

----------


## _

!
      .    ,         ,  ,     ,        ?     ,  .       ,          ?

----------

.         -     .

----------


## _

> -     .


,   . ,        ,        .      ? 

  ,  - .         ?

----------

.       .
         .

----------


## _

> .


    : 
_ 

   (    
  ),    .
    ._. 
     ,     ,   .

----------


## id10164239

1-.  ?  . .

----------


## Ukka14

.     .           100 000.           5 000.      . :         (100 000)       (95 000)?   5 000.  ?

----------


## _

! 
, ,     :
      ().       ,            . , 
         ; 
      . 
    .           .       - ,        ..   .  ? 
!

----------


## zalomik

,    ....       ...-4   ( ),    ,     ,    (-2) ,   . ,    -.  .... ,          ...  ????? ,,      ...     (((( !!!!!!!!!

----------

.        ,   .   ,       -  ,  .     -  ,   -     ,   ,  ,    ..  .

----------


## zalomik

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Wellia

, ,       (  ):       2-  ( )?

----------

,     ,            .     -      .

----------


## Wellia

> ,     ,            .     -      .


 !         (     ) -    ?

----------

.  ,    ..   /   .-  .                .  ,   ?

----------


## iryss16

,       ,    ,         ,          ,    ,     .          .    ,    .

----------

,    ,    26       90 .     86?    90?

----------

,   ?

----------


## iryss16

90,   86.

----------

> 90,   86.


   86    ?

----------


## iryss16

> ,   ?


 - ...    ,   , ..     ,   ,           ,    ,       ,          .        ,    ? , ,         .

----------


## Evgenn81

! , ,          .   ,   86      ,      ( 51//// 86.02 )   200 000,00       (  -  76.05 //// 86.02)   63 000,00.                     , .. 63 000,00?    (200 000,00 + 63 000,00)?

----------


## Evgenn81

!      .      . , ,         07?     ?   : 3  -   76.05 86.02; 4  -    86.02 20. ?

----------


## Wellia

:         (   ),               ? (,   ..)        ?       ?

----------

-  .            .   ,            ,    .  -.

----------


## Wellia

.  ,       -     .

----------


## Wellia

> ,     ,            .     -      .


 .  :Smilie:    (   :Smilie:  )   . 229 .

----------


## advic

2019         2010? 
   403?

----------


## iryss16

,   . ,          ,   ,    .     ,  ,      6 ?     ?         ,       .        ?

----------


## zalomik

,                  ,              .    ?
.

----------


## Wellia

.       ()  .   :    -       ?   ,  ,   .       .    ,      ,    ?

----------


## iryss16

,  .  18          .    ,     .   ,             .   ?  ,     ,    ,    .    ?      .   ?

----------

,   -         ?
 -  .

----------


## iryss16

,    1 , ,     , 6    ,     .   ,    .         ,

----------

-    ?

----------

-     ,     ?     ?
   ?
     ?    1   ?

----------

-,    - -  5-10 ,   ?   ,

----------

-    ,          ?   1%  ?  -    .

----------

:             .        ( , ) ?                                                                                                                                   
  600     ?   ?    -?

----------


## welga

,     ,     13%.          ?.  ,   ,       .  , - ,       .

----------


## .

> ,     ,     13%.


      ?      .     ? ?

----------


## Wellia

> ,     ,     13%.          ?.  ,   ,       .  , - ,       .


     .  ,     -  .     .     . ,       ().

----------


## welga

(     ).    ,     .  ,    .     ,        .

----------


## Wellia

*welga*,       ,    ,       ,  -    .   . ,   , ,     ,   . ,   ,       .   ,    .        ,     .    - . 227  .     - . 419     ( 34).

----------


## Wellia

*welga*, ,     ,      (      ),         (. 2         ).  -  ,   ..

----------


## _Maria_

!        -     .    -   .    -      . .
1)     6  2 -     . ,  :    50000 .,          - 5000 .  50000-5000= 45000  ,        , ,        .       .  45000 ( 50000),    45000    5850 ( 45000 ).       , ..   50000  , 45000         .     -?
2)          ,              mariamah91@mail.ru
    ,     .

----------


## iryss16

,     ,    .

----------


## _Maria_

,        ,       1%    300 ..         ,       11 -,     13- ..     ,   .      11  :Help!:  :Help!:

----------

,             6000        ,     ,        .  100 000 ,       6000*12 =72000.    2      100 000   72000,    28 000.                ?

----------

,     .          2

----------


## Jullz

> 2      100 000   72000,   28 000


.  ,   ,     ()

----------


## vink84

.   .    1,   ,       ,   .    ,   ""          .    .    ,      . !

----------


## GZP

,  .    ,         (       )?                 ? 
     1?

----------


## iryss16

.    ,   ,  .

----------


## advic

(        ) ?

----------


## advic

,    15%.
,        5,5 ,   (  , ,   .) 1 , ..    4,5 . 
 13   15 %?
 ,  13%   ,    5 ,      15%

----------


## Ejeny77

!       .   .    1,   ,       ,   .     .   .    .    ,      . !

----------


## advic

> !       .   .    1,   ,       ,   .     .   .    .    ,      . !


     ?

----------


## advic

.
 1-:     () 
      14 . 
      ,

----------


## iryss16

,    , ,   ,   .

----------


## advic

> ,    , ,   ,   .


  ?
    ?

----------


## _Maria_

,  ,,     .     ,   /,  /     .  ,        (  .  ),               ?   ?             ?            /      /        /     / .  (((

----------


## iryss16

,   ,    .  ,  ,  ,    .    ,       .

----------


## zas77

> ?


        . ,     .

----------


## Wellia

! ,  - :       ( )        ?           ? (  .)

----------


## iryss16

,     .     +     6000 .     ,      .    ,   ,     ,        . ,  - .

----------


## advic

, !
      .      .    ().  ( )  ,  .
    .
  - , ,  , ..    ?
       ?

----------

